# [Twitter]FFXIV Open Beta New Date



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:

The FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test begins on Wednesday, September 1, 2010 at 2:00 (GMT)! We hope to see everyone participate!
http://twitter.com/FF_XIV_EN

we need to pick a server

Quote:

FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test Postponed

FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test, which is scheduled to begin at 19:00 (PDT) on Aug. 31, 2010, will be postponed due to a confirmation of critical bugs. New schedule will be releaseｄ at a later date.

Along with the postponement of FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test, the issuing of registration code for FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test will be postponed as well. With the download of client software's installer, it will be suspended at 19:00 (PDT) on Aug. 31, 2010.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.

Quote:

Along with the completion on investigation and correction of the critical issue, we have decided to begin FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test on Sep. 1, 2010 at 19:00 (PDT).

Starting on Sep. 1, 2010 at 19:00 (PDT), acquisition of registration code required for FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test will be available.

http://entry.ffxiv.com/na/index.html

Put your name and server in on the list!
Time to build up these friend lists.


----------



## LiLChris

Any word on pre-download or a torrent out?


----------



## Markisa

How does one get in on this?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Yeah how would i get into this? this would be the first Beta for any game that i have tried, but i wouldnt be able to turn this down, i love Final Fantasy


----------



## leekaiwei

http://entry.ffxiv.com/eu/index.html

What? I didn't know about this...awww


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
How does one get in on this?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
Yeah how would i get into this? this would be the first Beta for any game that i have tried, but i wouldnt be able to turn this down, i love Final Fantasy









On september 1st, you go and download the game.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Any word on pre-download or a torrent out?

Not that I know of sorry


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Ah sweet so no need to apply for anything, thats cool


----------



## jameschisholm

I thought unless you got into the Closed beta (allowing you to carry on into Open Beta), that you needed to obtain a Open Beta Key?


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
I thought unless you got into the Closed beta (allowing you to carry on into Open Beta), that you needed to obtain a Open Beta Key?

This is most likely the case. Not what Omega is posting. There's no way the servers will be able to handle everyone. They struggled to keep up the stress test server with 1-2k people online


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
I thought unless you got into the Closed beta (allowing you to carry on into Open Beta), that you needed to obtain a Open Beta Key?

um - then it wouldn't be a *OPEN* beta. It would be closed.

Quote:

This is most likely the case. Not what Omega is posting. There's no way the servers will be able to handle everyone. They struggled to keep up the stress test server with 1-2k people online
that's why it's an open beta. So Square can more or less stress test servers and tweak them. On top of any glitches, and bugs just before the final is released.
Do you have any proof behind the open beta is really just another closed?

Square wouldn't say "we hope everyone will participate" if they didn't intend for _everyone to participate._


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
um - then it wouldn't be a *OPEN* beta. It would be closed.

that's why it's an open beta. So Square can more or less stress test servers and tweak them. On top of any glitches, and bugs just before the final is released.
Do you have any proof behind the open beta is really just another closed?

Square wouldn't say "we hope everyone will participate" if they didn't intend for _everyone to participate._

double


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
um - then it wouldn't be a *OPEN* beta. It would be closed.

that's why it's an open beta. So Square can more or less stress test servers and tweak them. On top of any glitches, and bugs just before the final is released.
Do you have any proof behind the open beta is really just another closed?

Square wouldn't say "we hope everyone will participate" if they didn't intend for _everyone to participate._

Not really. Aion or Star Trek had an open beta where not everyone was allowed in. It's open in the essence that the NDA is lifted and you can get in by means other than being invited. Regardless, your date is wrong. It starts on Tuesday which is August 31st at 7pm pacific.


----------



## hollowtek

This is perfect.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viscerous* 
Not really. Aion or Star Trek had an open beta where not everyone was allowed in. It's open in the essence that the NDA is lifted and you can get in by means other than being invited. Regardless, your date is wrong. It starts on Tuesday which is August 31st at 7pm pacific.

Thats not Open Beta then, thats just the NDA being lifted...

And what do you think 7pm PDT is?








August 31st Tuesday 7pm PDT = September 1st Wednesday 2am GMT


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Thats not Open Beta then, thats just the NDA being lifted...

And what do you think 7pm PDT is?








August 31st Tuesday 7pm PDT = September 1st Wednesday 2am GMT

Only my time matters!

Otherwise, that's exactly what it is. There are so many terms used for betas now. Public beta is another term used. They gave keys away near the end of closed so it simply makes sense that they aren't letting many more people in. They also mentioned that they are not going to add any more servers till release. It also could mean that they are opening the rest of the areas up in game. It's hard to say, but don't get your hopes up.

It certainly isn't just you dl and are in. There is a page that will allow people to apply for open in the next few days. http://entry.ffxiv.com/na/index.html


----------



## jameschisholm

Good find, so you do actually have to apply.

Good thing I've been testing Closed Beta for a long while now


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
Good find, so you do actually have to apply.

Good thing I've been testing Closed Beta for a long while now









Thats the old Beta page, I assume its going to change before the 31st.

I am hoping you don't have to apply, and if its really open beta like thay say it shouldn't require any application.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Thats the old Beta page, I assume its going to change before the 31st.

I am hoping you don't have to apply, and if its really open beta like thay say it shouldn't require any application.

Did you actually read the page? It clearly says, "We will also be starting the application period for the upcoming open beta on Windows in the near future." It's dated Aug. 16th so I wouldn't consider that very old.

More information which supports the beta not being truly open. Taken from ffxivcore.com.

"Square Enix emailed us to let us know how the beta keys you won here at FFXIVCore.com (and other community sites) will work when Open Beta starts. Basically, the keys will change when the open beta goes live. Everyone that is already registered and playing in the beta will be sent an e-mail to their registered Square Enix Account with a new key that can be redeemed in the same fashion as previous keys."

So there definitely will be keys of some kind. It will not be a simple log in with your players site info and play.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viscerous* 
Not really. Aion or Star Trek had an open beta where not everyone was allowed in. It's open in the essence that the NDA is lifted and you can get in by means other than being invited. Regardless, your date is wrong. It starts on Tuesday which is August 31st at 7pm pacific.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viscerous* 
Only my time matters!

Otherwise, that's exactly what it is. There are so many terms used for betas now. Public beta is another term used. They gave keys away near the end of closed so it simply makes sense that they aren't letting many more people in. They also mentioned that they are not going to add any more servers till release. It also could mean that they are opening the rest of the areas up in game. It's hard to say, but don't get your hopes up.

It certainly isn't just you dl and are in. There is a page that will allow people to apply for open in the next few days. http://entry.ffxiv.com/na/index.html


http://www.joystiq.com/2010/08/28/fi...ins-august-31/

Quote:

If you weren't one of the chosen few who managed to weasel their way into the game's closed beta test, your first chance to log a few hours into Final Fantasy XIV will come next week. Square Enix announced through the game's official forums that open beta servers will go live next Tuesday, August 31 at 7 p.m. PDT.

Though the forum post explains that servers will be live 24 hours a day, only a set number of players will be able to log on at one time. This number will gradually increase as Square Enix tests out its server loads, but in the mean time, players who get turned away will be placed on a waiting list. Just think of it like you're waiting in line to gain access to a hip, happening night club, only ... um, it's the exact polar opposite.
Bam - happy now.
It's not closed. Anyone can play. You sign in, get a key, DL, and play. There is no limited keys or anything. It's a completely OPEN beta. Anyone can do it. If the servers can't handle you, you get dropped into a waiting list. There is no verification or anything like that. Like I said since the beginning.

Thanks for trying to prove otherwise.

And, my title is not wrong. I could care less where you live. That was the time that Square gave. I wasn't going to edit the _source_ (aka NOT ALLOWED) to fit every timezone in the entire freakin world.


----------



## tubers

Wow! Im guessing I have to wait for 3 days in an online que and if i get disconnected (internet connection interruption) I have to wait 3 more days again? I really hope this is a true open beta and no weird catches like Beta Keys are need or still a special invitation type in a degree..







How big is the game? I hope it's just around 8gb to download xD


----------



## Gryph3n

As a closed beta tester, I have to say, I am kinda "meh" on this one. I hope that all the feedback we have been submitting will be put to good use. I am just not that impressed with the game as a whole. Character development seems like it will be another lengthy grind as in FFXI. Dont get me wrong, the game is spectacular to view, but the gameplay itself is a little iffy at this point. Just my opinion on this.


----------



## baph

Agreed. Also in the beta. If you thought FF11 was amazing you might like it. Otherwise it's nothing but a frustrating, UI mess, with terrible controls for an mmo. A step backwards for the genre.


----------



## Jeffaruni

I didn't like the fact that it couldn't run on my PC as it would just crash randomly, I stopped playing it because of that Â¬Â¬ Let's hope they've solved that issue.....

Gameplay - Meh
Graphics - Yes!
Sound - Good ol' Final Fantasy :3


----------



## tubers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeffaruni* 
I didn't like the fact that it couldn't run on my PC as it would just crash randomly, I stopped playing it because of that Â¬Â¬ Let's hope they've solved that issue.....

Gameplay - Meh
Graphics - Yes!
Sound - Good ol' Final Fantasy :3

If it crashes on you randomly then I think it will crash on me every time then!


----------



## JustusIV

Ok no more open beta vs closed beta talk, whats the game play like!!!!


----------



## lhowatt

filled out my app long ago


----------



## Evtron

Gameplay is standard JRPG/Final Fantasy affair

Everything is kept in the dark, no hints on how you're supposed to progress your character, no guides or tutorials showing you what to do or any real identifiable information on what exactly each class is supposed to do.

It's a find everything out on your own type of deal. Most complaints are coming from players who are used to the standard U.S MMO appeal of point and click, homogeneous UI, rinse and repeat quests, trinity system - tank - heal - dps character architecture, and so on like WoW, Warhammer, etc, etc , etc.

All I have to say is don't have any expectations because FF14 is nothing like that, and neither was FF11 even though it was probably my favorite MMO of all time. It's going to be completely different, and come off as pretty damn weird and confusing at times.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


filled out my app long ago


that was for closed beta. Which is over.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


that was for closed beta. Which is over.


oh poop.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


oh poop.


yeah I never got into it either. And man what A-holes they were about it too when I inquired about my application (old information was on it, and I wanted to see if I could change it.)


----------



## Viscerous

Apparently 10 new servers appeared so it may be good news for people as far as the open beta is concerned. They previously had said they were sticking with 10 so this should allow a lot more people in. Not confirmed that they are for the open beta though.


----------



## eternal7trance

I hope I can try out the open beta. I would hate to buy this and learn I don't like it.


----------



## tubers

Will the download be on their site? I checked it a few moments ago and couldn't see how people tried to download the Beta version.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubers* 
Will the download be on their site? I checked it a few moments ago and couldn't see how people tried to download the Beta version.

You should be able to find a link to the closed beta client somewhere. They haven't released one for open beta yet. The open beta patch was put up for closed beta sometime last night. It still hasn't been determined how "open" the beta will be, but the download servers are definitely going to be flooded since they will allow some new people in for sure.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viscerous* 
You should be able to find a link to the closed beta client somewhere. They haven't released one for open beta yet. The open beta patch was put up for closed beta sometime last night. It still hasn't been determined how "open" the beta will be, but the download servers are definitely going to be flooded since they will allow some new people in for sure.

yes it has.
Did you skip the entire thread or something?

It is an open beta. Read. Stop ignoring people and then repeating yourself with false information.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
yes it has.
Did you skip the entire thread or something?

It is an open beta. Read. Stop ignoring people and then repeating yourself with false information.

Let me see your link where they have said everyone is invited. Why would there be an application for a completely open beta? There have been multiple betas in the past called "open" that weren't open. Aion is a perfect example. Thanks.


----------



## tubers

Oh so if I have the Closed Beta download then I would just have to patch? Does anyone have a link? Or is it only accessible if you have a (closed) Beta Key? I wouldn't be surprised if this was still a "closed" Open Beta but I'd still be somewhat disappointed.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubers* 
Oh so if I have the Closed Beta download then I would just have to patch? Does anyone have a link? Or is it only accessible if you have a (closed) Beta Key? I wouldn't be surprised if this was still a "closed" Open Beta but I'd still be somewhat disappointed.

I believe it is on fileplanet as well as a few other sites. There's also a post in the PC Games section on it. You don't need to have any log in info to download the updates. I think someone may have uploaded the newest patch too. I think it's something like a 24 hour download through the regular client with so many people downloading now.


----------



## Viscerous

To participate in the open beta test, you will need to register a registration code. To do so, please follow the steps outlined below.

1. Access the following URL.
http://entry.ffxiv.com/
* The page will become accessible starting at 19:00 on Aug. 31, 2010 (PDT).

2. Log in with your Square Enix account and have a registration code issued.
* Depending on the access status, we may temporarily suspend the issuance of registration code. If you cannot have registration code issued, we ask that you please wait a little while before trying again.

3. Register the registration code you received by e-mail on the Square Enix Account Management System.
Click "Select Service" from "Services and Options" on the left menu. Select "FINAL FANTASY XIV" from the services available and then "Add a service account." Enter the registration code you've been issued and proceed to the end of registration.

The Square Enix Account Management System: https://secure.square-enix.com/account/

As stated above, Open Beta Test requires a dedicated registration code and the login to Beta Test Site will become unavailable starting at 0:00 on Aug. 31, 2010 (PDT).
* Once the registration code is registered, you will be able to log in to Beta Test Site once again.

Looks like it will be open, but limited. They posted this in the closed beta section and not their Twitter, but I assume this will be the process for everyone. Still pretty confusing.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viscerous* 
To participate in the open beta test, you will need to register a registration code. To do so, please follow the steps outlined below.

1. Access the following URL.
http://entry.ffxiv.com/
* The page will become accessible starting at 19:00 on Aug. 31, 2010 (PDT).

2. Log in with your Square Enix account and have a registration code issued.
* Depending on the access status, we may temporarily suspend the issuance of registration code. If you cannot have registration code issued, we ask that you please wait a little while before trying again.

3. Register the registration code you received by e-mail on the Square Enix Account Management System.
Click "Select Service" from "Services and Options" on the left menu. Select "FINAL FANTASY XIV" from the services available and then "Add a service account." Enter the registration code you've been issued and proceed to the end of registration.

The Square Enix Account Management System: https://secure.square-enix.com/account/

As stated above, Open Beta Test requires a dedicated registration code and the login to Beta Test Site will become unavailable starting at 0:00 on Aug. 31, 2010 (PDT).
* Once the registration code is registered, you will be able to log in to Beta Test Site once again.

Looks like it will be open, but limited. They posted this in the closed beta section and not their Twitter, but I assume this will be the process for everyone. Still pretty confusing.

thanks! So that means a little more than 7 hours and it's heavy line up time?! Crap! I hope I get a code xD


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubers* 
thanks! So that means a little more than 7 hours and it's heavy line up time?! Crap! I hope I get a code xD

Looks like it. The only thing that seems weird is that they only sent this e-mail to closed beta participants. They didn't post it on the twitter either. This whole process has been confusing as heck. I really don't know what is going on.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viscerous* 
Let me see your link where they have said everyone is invited. Why would there be an application for a completely open beta? There have been multiple betas in the past called "open" that weren't open. Aion is a perfect example. Thanks.

http://www.overclock.net/10511838-post19.html

You either ignored it or just don't know how to read.
People get dropped to the waiting line and will not get keys until the servers have space available.

If you need the keyword EVERYONE
look on the very FIRST post in this thread. That's right. It's right there.

Quote:

Looks like it. The only thing that seems weird is that they only sent this e-mail to closed beta participants. They didn't post it on the twitter either. This whole process has been confusing as heck. I really don't know what is going on.
I got the email and I was never in the closed beta.

Though I do agree with you - the process is....... ridiculous. Between the lack of information, and really bad preparation Square seems to have with this: I'm really doubting the beta right now. Servers are going to be going down left and right, and things like that. Just that feeling.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viscerous* 
Looks like it. The only thing that seems weird is that they only sent this e-mail to closed beta participants. They didn't post it on the twitter either. This whole process has been confusing as heck. I really don't know what is going on.

wait so this info was only sent to closed beta players? Then that everyone might mean everyone from Beta LOL xD This just got my hopes down another notch hahaha! less than 6 more hours xD

WAIT! HELP HELP!
How do I apply?

http://entry.ffxiv.com/na/index.html#

im a nooob!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubers* 
wait so this info was only sent to closed beta players? Then that everyone might mean everyone from Beta LOL xD This just got my hopes down another notch hahaha! less than 6 more hours xD

WAIT! HELP HELP!
How do I apply?

http://entry.ffxiv.com/na/index.html#

im a nooob!

you wait until they start accepting people to play the beta later today (or tomorrow depending on time zone)


----------



## tubers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
you wait until they start accepting people to play the beta later today (or tomorrow depending on time zone)

Thanks +rep im downloading "something" right now it says on a small window
"Downloading version update files. Please wait."

its uber duber slow hahaha! It even consistenly drops to 0.0b/s every 10 seconds or something.


----------



## Jeffaruni

Let's just hope that the servers can actually handle the load us players place on it and we won't have to delay the beta for like 2+ weeks, trying multiple times to join only to find your character you had created was now broken and had to create a new one.....

I had

1) Random Crashing issues
2) Server Issues

Both of those annoyed the crap out of me Â¬Â¬

The players in the game were nice though


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubers* 
Thanks +rep im downloading "something" right now it says on a small window
"Downloading version update files. Please wait."

its uber duber slow hahaha! It even consistenly drops to 0.0b/s every 10 seconds or something.

yep - that's the game you're preloading. Basically, if you get access to the beta (if wait list permitting) you won't need to download the whole thing.

If you give it awhile, it picks up some speed.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
yep - that's the game you're preloading. Basically, if you get access to the beta (if wait list permitting) you won't need to download the whole thing.

If you give it awhile, it picks up some speed.

I wish it does pick up. It's actually getting slower by the moment. I aint even done with the version update yet! xD LOL

Crash? I'd be very happy just to test the game for a few hours I probably wouldn't mind the game crashing on me every 10 mins xD

CRAP

It says

"FINAL FANTASY XIV Updater

Error 20618
Errir 19900
Error 183"

NVM

just restarted the DL and it started from where the error occurred. Now I guess this is the uber long DL part? The download window finally has music LOL

Is this some kind of torrent? Why am I uploading stuff? Damn. Time remaining is 26 hours! and it's not even going down xD


----------



## Tchernobyl

from the north american download page:
http://entry.ffxiv.com/na/index.html

Quote:

FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test Postponed

FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test, which is scheduled to begin at 19:00 (PDT) on Aug. 31, 2010, will be postponed due to a confirmation of critical bugs. New schedule will be releaseｄ at a later date.

Along with the postponement of FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test, the issuing of registration code for FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test will be postponed as well. With the download of client software's installer, it will be suspended at 19:00 (PDT) on Aug. 31, 2010.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tchernobyl* 
from the north american download page:
http://entry.ffxiv.com/na/index.html

You see that crap? Rage.


----------



## Robitussin

I woke up to that :'( did anyone get a code and get in at all or did it never start?


----------



## Dhalmel

I can't seem to access the beta forums..


----------



## Cretz

A sign of things to come?


----------



## Sickened1

Is there a way to get a key now so that i don't gotta do it later?


----------



## murderbymodem

I'm in the closed beta, and cannot play right now. I got this email today:

Quote:

Dear members,

We are shifting to new internal systems and services that require all of our customers to properly identify their current residence in order to access our new products and services.

One consequence of this is that members residing outside of the supported territory (United States and Canada) will not be able to access their existing North America SQUARE ENIX MEMBERS accounts, including MEMBERS Points, after August 31, 2010, 2 a.m. PDT. New accounts may be available in your proper territory. We apologize for any inconvenience.

To find out more about this change, please visit the following web page:
https://member.square-enix.com/na/lo...gionselect.php

If you have questions after reviewing this page, please contact our Support Center at:
http://support.na.square-enix.com/main.php?la=1&id=495

SQUARE ENIX MEMBERS Team
I tried to log in to the closed beta today, at which point it told me that I did not have a Final Fantasy XIV Service Account. I logged in, and it told me that I needed to give them my country and address and everything. I tried to do that, but after I give my address, it tries to make me add my closed beta key again, which I tried, and it tells me my key is already used.

I'm kind of mad, since I paid $7 for a beta key (1 month subscription to File Planet).

Anyway, if I had to guess, I'd say they're postponing the open beta due to the fact that they've just messed up all of the closed beta accounts and need to get all of us set up again before they let any new beta testers in.


----------



## tubers

Damn! Is anyone else stuck @ 41.9%? Seems like im only uploading stuff sigh. 5 hours ago I had 24 Local Connections but my stupid net connection went kaput. 45 minutes later I just have 4 Local Connections and barely downloading anything


----------



## metalrulz

You can download all the files as torrents just search google for something like final fantasy XIV beta as a torrent and you should find a guide somewhere amongst the links there.Pretty much that's all the square enix updater is,it's a crappy torrent program.

I think the torrent files are in mydocuments/mygames/FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version/downloads/ffxiv-beta and then there are 2 folders(bca2a8ae-d96437e6) and in them is a metainfo folder the torrents should be in.You need a program like utorrent to download them.

I'm sure if you look hard enough on google you can find a better guide as to how to download it as a torrent but i figured i would point you guys in the right direction to make downloading faster.


----------



## leekaiwei

So that's why my update failed...


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Everyone has been downloading for over 8 hours. Thus, we have exceeded our online time for FFXIV. That is the bug.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs* 
Everyone has been downloading for over 8 hours. Thus, we have exceeded our online time for FFXIV. That is the bug.

lol thats quite funny








shame that this has been postponed good job i havent had the time to start downloading the game yet, any ideas when the Open Beta will happen?


----------



## tubers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metalrulz*


You can download all the files as torrents just search google for something like final fantasy XIV beta as a torrent and you should find a guide somewhere amongst the links there.Pretty much that's all the square enix updater is,it's a crappy torrent program.

I think the torrent files are in mydocuments/mygames/FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version/downloads/ffxiv-beta and then there are 2 folders(bca2a8ae-d96437e6) and in them is a metainfo folder the torrents should be in.You need a program like utorrent to download them.

I'm sure if you look hard enough on google you can find a better guide as to how to download it as a torrent but i figured i would point you guys in the right direction to make downloading faster.


Oh wow wait! Thanks +rep but. I went to the directory that you mentioned and found these:

under d96437e6>metainfo is:
*D2010.08.31.2000 1KB
H2010.08.30.2000 95KB*

under bca2a8ae>metainfo is:
*D2010.08.27.2001 1KB
H2010.08.04.2000 1KB*

These seem to be torrent files as how Vuze recognizes them.

Do I double click on all four of them? How will I install if ever i have successfully download the 4 files? Thanks so much btw


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubers*


Oh wow wait! Thanks +rep but. I went to the directory that you mentioned and found these:

under d96437e6>metainfo is:
*D2010.08.31.2000 1KB* -- This file
*H2010.08.30.2000 95KB* -- This file

under bca2a8ae>metainfo is:
D2010.08.27.2001 1KB
H2010.08.04.2000 1KB

These seem to be torrent files as how Vuze recognizes them.

Do I double click on all four of them? How will I install if ever i have successfully download the 4 files? Thanks so much btw


C:\\Users\\Username\\Documents\\My Games\\FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version\\downloads -- Direct your torrent download(s) to this path. This exact path. (Obviously your Username will be displayed in the path)

Once you have both files, launch the FFXIV Beta Client.

Hope that helps


----------



## Marafice Eye

Finally got it all DL'd and installed, now we play the waiting game to find out when they are going to open it again since the postponing.


----------



## Lrs3329

ok so i can download and install just have to wait for servers ? also is the only thing i need to try it out is square-enix account ?


----------



## Sickened1

***. Im stuck at 99.8% download...


----------



## sendblink23

I'm downloading the 4.70gb file else where... the official torrent for it is horridly slow


----------



## Evtron

I have been in closed beta - but my account is all jacked up now thanks to SE D:


----------



## tubers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
C:\\Users\\Username\\Documents\\My Games\\FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version\\downloads -- Direct your torrent download(s) to this path. This exact path. (Obviously your Username will be displayed in the path)

Once you have both files, launch the FFXIV Beta Client.

Hope that helps

still stuck at 42.% for the FF official "torrent" launcher. I tried using Vuze and double clicked what you said. I think it says. "Error unauthorized.. something.. something.. "


----------



## The-Real-Link

Yeah I too am a bit confused by the communication lately but still, lots of good info in the thread. I played the beta phase 3 for a little while and had no stability issues (just slow mouse input) so here's the deal if it's not sorted out already from my understanding:

1. People who were selected (or paid for) a phase 3 key are in. They will be re-issued a new key for the forthcoming open beta.
2. Random Joe may also try the game out by going to that entry.ffxiv page and getting a key (once it's online of course). He'll have to make an SE account (pick country and other simple stuff), then enter that key on acccount management page as others showed.
3. While I never had problems with SE's downloader, apparently a lot of people do. Download the 117MB starter file and that will torrent the rest of the FFXIV beta data. Original client was 6.7 GB so don't know what it'll be with the added on data. Heard something about it being another 1.2 GB so yeah, 8 GB total..ish for now. Launch it... it'll probably sit at 0 for awhile then speed away. For the original beta files, I hit about 900 Kb/sec up and a good 1.5+Mb down so *when* it does connect to a lot of people, it does move fast. It's just getting to that point that can take time.
4. For beta it was simple, login with SE account, SE password, one-time password if necessary and select / make character, then pick the server. I saw no problems with the game crashing, character corruption or anything severe at all.

Sorry for repeating what others have already said. I know their system is convoluted but what can ya do? Hope this helps.

In the meantime, I'd rather the beta be postponed as opposed to being allowed to open with severe bugs existing as others stated. A few days won't kill me, though I do hope things are just as stable come CE launch day


----------



## Nihilist

http://entry.ffxiv.com/na/index.html

Quote:

Along with the completion on investigation and correction of the critical issue, we have decided to begin FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test on Sep. 1, 2010 at 19:00 (PDT).

Starting on Sep. 1, 2010 at 19:00 (PDT), acquisition of registration code required for FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test will be available.
woot. that wasn't too long of a delay.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nihilist* 
http://entry.ffxiv.com/na/index.html

woot. that wasn't too long of a delay.

hoorah!


----------



## 2Luke2

All I have to say is the game is NOT what I though it would be and in my opinion... it sucks. It feels way way too clumsy and not fluid at all. The controls... mind you I beta tested the last FF were way off the normal of most games so that definitely took some time getting used to. Not being able to jump and swim just make it worse for me.


----------



## metalrulz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubers*


Oh wow wait! Thanks +rep but. I went to the directory that you mentioned and found these:

under d96437e6>metainfo is:
*D2010.08.31.2000 1KB
H2010.08.30.2000 95KB*

under bca2a8ae>metainfo is:
*D2010.08.27.2001 1KB
H2010.08.04.2000 1KB*

These seem to be torrent files as how Vuze recognizes them.

Do I double click on all four of them? How will I install if ever i have successfully download the 4 files? Thanks so much btw


Yes download all of them with vuze

You take all of the files you downloaded and you put them in the same folders you got the torrent files from just instead of putting them in metainfo folder you put them in the patch folder then launch the updater and they should install.


----------



## Robitussin

Bah 9pm CST : / I will still be at work... I will bring my laptop and hope to at least get a code


----------



## Markisa

314 seeds, 12581 peers; Down speed is 35kB/s. . . ***? I tell you, I will never get this beta.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Ok, will someone please tell me simply what to do to enjoy the open beta. Im trying to navigate the thread into something that makes sense, but I personally am failing miserably.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robitussin*


Bah 9pm CST : / I will still be at work... I will bring my laptop and hope to at least get a code










1900 Pacific would be 1700 Central, or 5PM.


----------



## Sickened1

Bah i hate waiting!


----------



## Frost

Of all the slimy... The beta program requires 12GB space on the drive with My Documents.. Grrr, why would they make a game application of any kind that doesn't allow you to select the installation drive, that is so lame. If they do that to the actual game I will be extremely unimpressed, I don't have the space on my X25-M for more games. Now I have to uninstall a few things to make room /sigh <.<


----------



## burksdb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frost*


Of all the slimy... The beta program requires 12GB space on the drive with My Documents.. Grrr, why would they make a game application of any kind that doesn't allow you to select the installation drive, that is so lame. If they do that to the actual game I will be extremely unimpressed, I don't have the space on my X25-M for more games. Now I have to uninstall a few things to make room /sigh <.<


my 30gb ssd only had abotu 5gigs left when i started. i had to move files around to start the download then after it started i cancelled it went into the my documents folder grabbed the torrent files and moved the directory everything downloaded and installed just fine.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frost*


Of all the slimy... The beta program requires 12GB space on the drive with My Documents.. Grrr, why would they make a game application of any kind that doesn't allow you to select the installation drive, that is so lame. If they do that to the actual game I will be extremely unimpressed, I don't have the space on my X25-M for more games. Now I have to uninstall a few things to make room /sigh <.<


My SSD was specifically for my OS and MMO.








Its empty right now waiting for this, before it had LOTRO and the load times were amazing!


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


1900 Pacific would be 1700 Central, or 5PM.


Wrong. It will be at 9PM central time. They are using PDT not PST. Thats what people on the FFXIV chat are saying anyway.


----------



## Markisa

Now my download speed is 15kB/s, how did anyone acquire this game? 3 days to go


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sickened1*


Wrong. It will be at 9PM central time. They are using PDT not PST. Thats what people on the FFXIV chat are saying anyway.


Yeah wow, must have been more tired still than I though, I subtracted when I should have added.

Also, unless you live in Arizona or Hawaii there isn't a real difference between PST/PDT, CST/CDT, ect... Unless you're trying to calculate time based on a timezone outside the U.S.


----------



## burksdb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


Now my download speed is 15kB/s, how did anyone acquire this game? 3 days to go


i used utorrent and was hitting about 500kbs down. if you go into my docs you will find the FFXIV files one of those folders will have the torrent files. you can do that, or open up the port on you router that the download is using.

edit* i think the port being used is 55296, 55296-55551


----------



## Trigunflame

This thing screams _Fail_ all around.

Their benchmark was ******ed in a multitude of areas, not to mention it works horribly on NV cards.
Their 'torrent'/update client is horrendous, as it utilizes a good ~30% cpu while doing nothing & takes forever.
On top of that, the installation itself uses a-lot of individual files - I'm counting ~136k.


----------



## Cryraxz

I downloaded it in one night adding it to utorrent since the downloader sucks so much then i read that they have prosponed it till tomorrow...it SUCKS i got to wake up at 4am tomorrow and drive 500 miles to edinburgh to start uni, my computer wotn be up and running til 5-6 then ill be going straight to sleep







such a bloody pain, really looking forward to playing this game friday though! lol


----------



## Markisa

I have it open in utorrent and its still VERY slow going x_x

edit: I ran the setup speed test in utorrent, it reconfigured my upload cap to my max upload speed and then the download jumped to 300 kB/s with an ETA of 6 hours. . sadly that'd be 6 hours no one could use the internet in the house if all our upload is gone -_- throttled it back down and I lost all my download. . how am I suppose to download it when I can throttle my upload so I actually have internet to work with? Reason I'm using uTorrent is their useless update client stole all my upload and wasn't throttleable.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trigunflame*


This thing screams _Fail_ all around.

Their benchmark was ******ed in a multitude of areas, not to mention it works horribly on NV cards.
Their 'torrent'/update client is horrendous, as it utilizes a good ~30% cpu while doing nothing & takes forever.
On top of that, the installation itself uses a-lot of individual files - I'm counting ~136k.


Never played FFXI did you? Try doing a fresh install and update of that with all the expansions, will take you half a day at least and there's tons of files since every item in the game has it's own DAT or multiple DAT files. In a game that looks better, I'm not at all surprised.

Oh and btw, the benchmark worked fine on my nVidia card. Granted I've been playing FFXI for 5 years so I'm used to this, none of this is new or surprising to me.

FFXI Install folder - 10.2gb 47,981 files, 915 folders
FFXIV Beta Install folder - 8.91gb 136,596 files, 19,236 folders.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trigunflame*


This thing screams _Fail_ all around.

Their benchmark was ******ed in a multitude of areas, not to mention it works horribly on NV cards.
Their 'torrent'/update client is horrendous, as it utilizes a good ~30% cpu while doing nothing & takes forever.
On top of that, the installation itself uses a-lot of individual files - I'm counting ~136k.


I don't know. It worked fine for me. I don't see why most people are having problems. The only thing was that it took time for the client to "warm up" basically. After around 10 minutes or so, it would speed up significantly.

Remember. This is still beta. The purpose of this in general is to stress test, setup, and tweak servers and the application itself. There is bound to be TONS more problems both client and server wise. I expect nuclear melt down at Square tbh.

I now get a login page on my client once its fully updated. After trying to sign in - I either get maintenance or a service account request. So they should begin handing out keys soon I would think, possibly a little ahead of time just to get things prepped. That would be the smart thing to do, but what do I know


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


I don't know. It worked fine for me. I don't see why most people are having problems. The only thing was that it took time for the client to "warm up" basically. After around 10 minutes or so, it would speed up significantly.

Remember. This is still beta. The purpose of this in general is to stress test, setup, and tweak servers and the application itself. There is bound to be TONS more problems both client and server wise. I expect nuclear melt down at Square tbh.

I now get a login page on my client once its fully updated. After trying to sign in - I either get maintenance or a service account request. So they should begin handing out keys soon I would think, possibly a little ahead of time just to get things prepped. That would be the smart thing to do, but what do I know










Site says the reg codes will start at 19:00 pacific time today.


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Oh and btw, the benchmark worked fine on my nVidia card.


Well, it depends how you define "Fine". 
I can get 7k+ with my specs; yet there are those with relatively weaker ATI cards that will achieve the same if not better.
That may or may not translate into the beta client itself; I'll soon find out.


----------



## sendblink23

I know they updated the beta page many hours ago... hmm what happened to yesterdays installer at the bottom of that page?

Or are they going to release a new one.. after "19:00 pacific time" ?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trigunflame*


Well, it depends how you define "Fine". 
I can get 7k+ with my specs; yet there are those with relatively weaker ATI cards that will achieve the same if not better.


If you're determining crappy performance to be based on the card, i.e low benchmark numbers due to it being nVidia, then somethings wrong. Now sure, my rig is a laptop but I still managed to pull a respectable 2.5k on the bench (especially with how limited your options are). But it still ran and looked good, it never dropped sub 20 fps, and was typically mid 30s for most of it, upper 20s for the heavy action scenes.

This benchmark also means jack crap since in the full release we should be able to tweak the gfx settings to how we want them.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Site says the reg codes will start at 19:00 pacific time today.


ah thanks for that.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trigunflame*


Well, it depends how you define "Fine". 
I can get 7k+ with my specs; yet there are those with relatively weaker ATI cards that will achieve the same if not better.
That may or may not translate into the beta client itself; I'll soon find out.


You have to remember when the benchmark was released. Prior to beta even starting. They've actually changed the graphics considerably inbetween beta phases, ontop of various tweaks. Not to mention, drivers technically haven't even come out for the games properly. Not even ATi's Catalyst 10.8 is really tuned for it completely (crappy drivers too btw, borks my cards those bastards just like the previous 3-4 drivers, Nvidia has it good right now)

Yes indeed, we'll all soon find out.


----------



## JustusIV

I am confused, i have a square enix account but were do i sign up? or can i not till 19:00 (PDT). Also i hear people talking about a download are they just doing it from torrents? i would prefer to get it from the source will that not start till 19:00 (PDT) also?


----------



## DayzaStarr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustusIV*


I am confused, i have a square enix account but were do i sign up? or can i not till 19:00 (PDT). Also i hear people talking about a download are they just doing it from torrents? i would prefer to get it from the source will that not start till 19:00 (PDT) also?


That is what I'm understanding from all of this. I think people are able to torrent it that already have the files because some ff forums are mentioning just going into your FF14 file location and clicking on the torrents inside there and installing, but since I didn't have closed beta I don't have those files so I'm assuming myself and the rest that aren't in CB have to wait til 19:00pst for the download site to come up...correct me if I'm wrong anyone

Edit: Also if you hit up the site yesterday you might have the installer like posted below me...I only checked out the site a few hours ago to find nothing for an installer so I'm guessing I'll have to wait til 19:00


----------



## burksdb

i got my beta installer off of the website last night. let me see if i can dig up the link

*edit looks like the link i used off the beta site is now gone. guess they took it off.


----------



## melantha

so have we decided on an OCN server yet.... garland is winning


----------



## acadiancrusader

the old client is readily available. get it. start the update so that it creates new folders and files.

grab the torrents from your 'documents' folder under my games...

use your favorite bittorrent client to download all the new files (6 new ones if i remember correctly).

one of the files, i had trouble downloading from utorrent as i was getting an unauthorized server error.

i copied and pasted the files that downloaded completely into the proper folder and then started the client downloader for the last file.

don't get discouraged if it's insanely slow. let it run. it will slowly connect to peers and your download speed will dramatically jump at some point.

don't bother waiting for the keys to show up randomly. register on the website http://entry.ffxiv.com/ and download the client asap.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *melantha*


so have we decided on an OCN server yet.... garland is winning



unless the servers change names, Garland is the main server.
If we end up disliking Garland, we'll fall back to Ultimecia.


----------



## tubers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustusIV*


I am confused, i have a square enix account but were do i sign up? or can i not till 19:00 (PDT). Also i hear people talking about a download are they just doing it from torrents? i would prefer to get it from the source will that not start till 19:00 (PDT) also?


I did get it here:

http://entry.ffxiv.com/na/index.html

but the "download client" tab is now missing. Hmm.

Damn it! stuck at 84.6 %. Torrenting does not work for me it says it aunt authorized yada yada xD


----------



## acadiancrusader

fileplanet has the client

http://www.fileplanet.com/215249/210...-Beta-Launcher


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


unless the servers change names, Garland is the main server.
If we end up disliking Garland, we'll fall back to Ultimecia.


Hey Omega, you happen to have to have the full server list? I'm curious about the names.


----------



## snowman88

Wow, the downloader is horrendous. I tried manually downloading the patch torrents but the downloader isn't satisfied apparently as it is frozen at 50% when I fire it back up.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snowman88*


Wow, the downloader is horrendous. I tried manually downloading the patch torrents but the downloader isn't satisfied apparently as it is frozen at 50% when I fire it back up.


did you remember to replace the files with the ones you torrented? I made that mistake the first time, but after I transfered them over, the downloader was fine.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Hey Omega, you happen to have to have the full server list? I'm curious about the names.


not yet.


----------



## Sickened1

I wish they would start dishing key's out early.


----------



## JoeDevPR

Well, I downloaded the setup exe file from here:
http://www.final-fantasy-14.org/

And this is where they Key thing will be when it opens.
http://entry.ffxiv.com/na/index.html

A word of caution, the Downloader is a POS and a PITA !!! But with a 6.5mb connection is downloading it at like 5.1k at best !!! with the ocational burst but it's painfull, As painfull as the fatigue system will be LOL. !


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeDevPR*


Well, I downloaded the setup exe file from here:
http://www.final-fantasy-14.org/

And this is where they Key thing will be when it opens.
http://entry.ffxiv.com/na/index.html

A word of caution, the Downloader is a POS and a PITA !!! But with a 6.5mb connection is downloading it at like 5.1k at best !!! with the ocational burst but it's painfull, As painfull as the fatigue system will be LOL. !


Thta's why everyone keeps saying to torrent it. That's what I did, took a few hours instead of a few days.


----------



## Twinnuke

Anyone have magnet / .torrent for the open beta client?


----------



## Oneshfifty

Yea where can we start downloading this from?


----------



## acadiancrusader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oneshfifty*


Yea where can we start downloading this from?


try reading a few pages back


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oneshfifty*


Yea where can we start downloading this from?


http://www.mediafire.com/?qtv92vpuaxqzvtx


----------



## Twinnuke

DL times out at after it gets to the main games files. Couldn't find the torrent.


----------



## Markisa

280 kb/s, 6 hours into this download of the main 4.70gb file and 80% in, ETA 1hr20m. Whens keys suppose to go out in english [est] if anyone would do that conversion, figured it should be here already.


----------



## melantha

mines fully updated now i just get the login 50 min countdown to registration


----------



## Oneshfifty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metalrulz* 
You can download all the files as torrents just search google for something like final fantasy XIV beta as a torrent and you should find a guide somewhere amongst the links there.Pretty much that's all the square enix updater is,it's a crappy torrent program.

I think the torrent files are in mydocuments/mygames/FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version/downloads/ffxiv-beta and then there are 2 folders(bca2a8ae-d96437e6) and in them is a metainfo folder the torrents should be in.You need a program like utorrent to download them.

I'm sure if you look hard enough on google you can find a better guide as to how to download it as a torrent but i figured i would point you guys in the right direction to make downloading faster.

Ahh this worked, im halfway through downloading it now @110kbs, thx


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Twinnuke* 
DL times out at after it gets to the main games files. Couldn't find the torrent.

C:\\Users\\YOUR NAME\\Documents\\My Games\\FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version\\downloads\\ffxiv-beta\\d96437e6\\metainfo


----------



## Lrs3329

ok my download is almost done where do i get the bonus code i cant find where im suppose to click to get it


----------



## sorrowfool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lrs3329* 
ok my download is almost done where do i get the bonus code i cant find where im suppose to click to get it

You can't yet. Not for another 25ish minutes.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sorrowfool* 
You can't yet. Not for another 25ish minutes.

Damn...the beta key site is already starting to slow


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Damn...the beta key site is already starting to slow









hmm beta key site slow?? which site?


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Damn...the beta key site is already starting to slow









lol i know

i hope its not to limited...


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
Damn...the beta key site is already starting to slow









Running just fine for me, hasn't been impacted yet, give it 15 minutes tho, once they start giving out the keys the site will start to crawl.


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Running just fine for me, hasn't been impacted yet, give it 15 minutes tho, once they start giving out the keys the site will start to crawl.

lol its at a crawl for me already its been reloading for a few min now


----------



## Trigunflame

I'll lawl if the server crashes due to DDOS via clicks.


----------



## sendblink23

bahh its very fast for me the website page


----------



## sorrowfool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
lol its at a crawl for me already its been reloading for a few min now

Figured I wouldn't be the only one doing that. Seems like it's slowing for me, as well.


----------



## melantha

F5 F5 F5 F5 lol hoping there 1900 is a little earlier then mine


----------



## tubers

Too bad I need 5% more. 6 more minutes. I hope I get a key.


----------



## arbalest

Gah... I'll still be at work when they start releasing keys! *Very Sad*


----------



## melantha

not up yet


----------



## Trigunflame

~15sec for last refresh.

Incoming HTTP 503 errors XD


----------



## umeris

the site is SSLLOOWW as hell


----------



## melantha

incoming delayed again message


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umeris* 
the site is SSLLOOWW as hell

Yeah, I learned to not use refresh. just use entry.ffxiv.com and then click NA, loads much faster


----------



## tubers

7:02 where the heck is it?


----------



## Markisa

Quote:

The connection has timed out

The server at secure.square-enix.com is taking too long to respond.


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Yeah, I learned to not use refresh. just use entry.ffxiv.com and then click NA, loads much faster

rep + dude

tho its 1904 for them now and still nothing they hiding it or something


----------



## FallenFaux

Maybe they should have said 1900ish


----------



## Trigunflame

Fail sauce; they must have to enable it manually (webmaster).
You would think it would be automated to show at the appropriate time.

Not a good start to the experience :/


----------



## umeris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Yeah, I learned to not use refresh. just use entry.ffxiv.com and then click NA, loads much faster

it is faster

edit: now the main site to get the key wont even budge, HA!


----------



## sorrowfool

there it is.

"Problem Loading Page..."


----------



## umeris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sorrowfool* 
there it is.

"Problem Loading Page..."

yup


----------



## Trigunflame

It's appeared !!! Sign up !!!


----------



## melantha

Its up


----------



## Marafice Eye

Jesus christ, constant server response time outs.


----------



## scotthoff

where do you actually apply


----------



## Frost

cant login after clicking to apply, I noticed also on the XIV status page login server is offline


----------



## melantha

service unavailable lmao


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:

Service Unavailable (Busy)










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trigunflame* 
~15sec for last refresh.

Incoming HTTP 503 errors XD


----------



## melantha

Hax hax hax i say


----------



## Ikrin

http://account-gate.square-enix.com/obtentry/en.html


----------



## scotthoff

i cant even find the application page lol


----------



## FallenFaux

I made it through login and got to hit the accept EULA for the beta button, and got kicked back to the start


----------



## Ikrin

I posted it above...


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ikrin* 
http://account-gate.square-enix.com/obtentry/en.html

spam click a bunch of them got a result


----------



## Trigunflame

Where can I find the location of their web server admins, seriously.
They should have dealt with server scalability issues well in advance.


----------



## scotthoff

tyvm


----------



## umeris

i got some maintenance message


----------



## Frost

So predictable its sad.


----------



## shiarua

This crap always happens...


----------



## Oneshfifty

all this makes me kind of glad my client isn't done downloading, back to drinking beer and watching season 2 of boston legal.


----------



## Ikrin

"The connection to the server was reset while loading". Rofl.


----------



## shiarua

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oneshfifty* 
all this makes me kind of glad my client isn't done downloading, back to drinking beer and watching season 2 of boston legal.

I already have the client completely updated...so Im just waiting for my key


----------



## Ikrin

Posting link on every new page.

http://account-gate.square-enix.com/obtentry/en.html


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shiarua* 
I already have the client completely updated...so Im just waiting for my key

Same, or I would still be watching Deadwood.


----------



## tubers

Argh! Too bad Im not a high level F5 warrior!


----------



## scotthoff

wish i could get this link to work, ug


----------



## KamuiRSX

OMG the site is so freaking slow...it keeps timing out for me.

Okay this is weird...it keeps kicking me back to the original screen everytime...does that mean it's applied the key to my account?


----------



## Ikrin

http://account-gate.square-enix.com/obtentry/en.html


----------



## umeris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
OMG the site is so freaking slow...it keeps timing out for me.

there are millions of other people with the same problem as you so don't worry


----------



## Trigunflame

Funny thing is, they'll cost themselves customers due to this.
It gives off a bad vibe when your servers can't even handle signups :/

I shudder to think how horrible the QOS on the actual game servers are going to be.


----------



## Toryne

meh already got my code now just trying to actually get it to apply to the account to even log in >.<!!!!


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX* 
OMG the site is so freaking slow...it keeps timing out for me.

Doing that for everyone now that the application's are open, the login server is down for the game anyways.


----------



## tubers

Hot damn! Service Unavailable/Bust/Error. Wow.







Has anyone gotten any keys yet?


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trigunflame* 
Funny thing is, they'll cost themselves customers due to this.
It gives off a bad vibe when your servers can't even handle signups :/

I shudder to think how horrible the QOS on the actual game servers are going to be.

Where you not there for FFXI? The beginning was an absolute mess, and for awhile it stayed that way. Constant updates, crashes, server maintenance, it is expected at the beginning of such a gigantic internet launch. So much to keep everything running smoothly, way to many bugs, glitches, and other problems to deal with.


----------



## FallenFaux

I got a key, but can't get back into my account to enter it XD

Every open beta, it's the same thing.


----------



## jaybrn1

Ya don't get to excited once you are all done can't even login. They thought it would be a great idea to iframe the actual login to load up the game. This way when the website server is full it won't load up. Good idea SE.


----------



## sorrowfool

I got to the page where you accept the EULA, but it didn't fully load, and I could click the accept button (though it didn't show), but nothing happened. I tired reloading and stated getting error.


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fallenfaux* 
i got a key, but can't get back into my account to enter it xd

every open beta, it's the same thing.

hax i call haxxx


----------



## Ikrin

http://account-gate.square-enix.com/obtentry/en.html


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
Where you not there for FFXI? The beginning was an absolute mess, and for awhile it stayed that way. Constant updates, crashes, server maintenance, it is expected at the beginning of such a gigantic internet launch.

I'm sorry but just because they tubed it in the past is no reason to have it happen now. They know this will be extremely popular, and after this beta, it should not have issues like this. As this is the Beta it is forgive able, somewhat, but they honestly should have expected this.


----------



## Frost

weeee, now I'm getting a server error from SE.

http://entry.ffxiv.com/busy/
<.<


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
Where you not there for FFXI? The beginning was an absolute mess, and for awhile it stayed that way. Constant updates, crashes, server maintenance, it is expected at the beginning of such a gigantic internet launch.

FFXI was ridiculously lame; I didn't bother.

I did do closed/open (respectively) for both Lineage2 & WoW and never had problems with signup.
Game servers were a different story, but they at-least had their web servers operating correctly; and those are much more easily manageable/scalable than their game server counterparts.


----------



## sendblink23

I'm on this page stuck: https://secure.square-enix.com/enqt/s/run

"Maintenance"


----------



## melantha

wow this will definitely get old really fast


----------



## Frost

I can't believe this, they actually made the beta app link go directly to the busy webpage I linked.

That is all it is doing now.


----------



## FallenFaux

Well, it looks like we may have crashed their login servers. Even the game login wont load.

I'm not sure why you guys are surprised about this, web servers aren't normally designed to withstand the traffic they just had.


----------



## Ikrin

That's why you buy space on the cloud.


----------



## Frost

The http://account-gate.square-enix.com/obtentry/en.html link goes directly/instantly to server busy, and the long code for login(which comes after that one) wont load at all. So who knows when this will be up again.. /shrug


----------



## jcde7ago

Ugh, server overload fail.


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FallenFaux* 
Well, it looks like we may have crashed their login servers. Even the game login wont load.

I'm not sure why you guys are surprised about this, web servers aren't normally designed to withstand the traffic they just had.

Sure they are, if setup correctly.
This isn't some small startup company, they have $$$ to put suitable infrastructure in place.

Even a modest setup among the likes of a Squid/Perbal/Varnish front-end doing reverse proxying and round-robin load balancing to Nginx/lighttpd with the use of Memcached & database backends like MySQL/PGSQL/Oracle in HA (master > slaves, master/master > slaves) are easily doable with knowledge and foresight.

What's worse is that they're likely doing all this HTTPS on commodity hardware without sufficient servers to meet the load; without hardware acceleration or scalability, that type of protocol encryption can have severe CPU overhead.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
The http://account-gate.square-enix.com/obtentry/en.html link goes directly/instantly to server busy, and the long code for login(which comes after that one) wont load at all. So who knows when this will be up again.. /shrug

I just had the login page load again a min ago... So I think they might still be up, just insanely busy.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trigunflame* 
FFXI was ridiculously lame; I didn't bother.

I did do closed/open (respectively) for both Lineage2 & WoW and never had problems with signup.
Game servers were a different story, but they at-least had their web servers operating correctly; and those are much more easily manageable/scalable than their game server counterparts.

If you felt FFXI was ridiculously lame, why are you even bothering with XIV? It's nearly the same thing but prettier, granted the mechanics are a bit diff.


----------



## Stealth2o

Too many people trying to sign up for beta?
That's a lot of Final Fantasy Fan boys.
Theres like a month left until its released, not even worth getting into beta.


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
If you felt FFXI was ridiculously lame, why are you even bothering with XIV? It's nearly the same thing but prettier, granted the mechanics are a bit diff.

So so true..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth2o* 
Too many people trying to sign up for beta?
That's a lot of Final Fantasy Fan boys.
Theres like a month left until its released, not even worth getting into beta.

I got 2 reasons, 1, I want to try the game out NOW, 2, I want to register/save my character names before hand. I wont buy the special edition if I don't have to, being it is $25 more.


----------



## tubers

Im using chrome and mozilla. When I use mozilla. it automatically goes to the busy site as if it was not loading. Like a fake link when you try to apply xD


----------



## sorrowfool

I got it, I think.

Quote:

Your application to the FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test has been accepted.

Please read through the e-mail we have sent to your Square Enix account's registered e-mail address.


----------



## Stealth2o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
So so true..

i got 2 reasons, 1, I want to try the game out NOW, 2, I want to register/save my character names before hand. I wont buy the special edition if I don't have to, being it is $25 more.










Good luck, and have fun!









Give us a little review if you actually get into the game. I'll be waiting for the post tomorrow


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
If you felt FFXI was ridiculously lame, why are you even bothering with XIV? It's nearly the same thing but prettier, granted the mechanics are a bit diff.

Just to blow spare time. I don't plan on purchasing a subscription - I've been WoW-sober for nearly 2 years now & don't intend on getting back into that lifestyle.


----------



## Ikrin

Login page is coming up.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Okay I finally got to the region select screen and nothing's happening.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sorrowfool* 
I got it, I think.

Yeah, you have to log back in now to input the key.


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sorrowfool* 
I got it, I think.

Damn, how the hell did you get that far? I can't even get to the login page. <.<


----------



## Stealth2o

So are you guys like sitting at the screen, continuously pressing F5? lol


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trigunflame* 
Because, I have nothing else to do. I don't plan on buying the game.

Fair enough, now stop complaining. If you're trying to do itt because you're bored and don't plan on playing, then just stop complaining, your opinion doesn't matter anymore. Sorry to be harsh but if you don't care about the game, then **** and let those of us who do, deal with this.


----------



## melantha

i just got a login to the page i hope thats it


----------



## Ikrin

No, we're sitting at our screens pressing Alt+F4


----------



## Gradius

Well, S.E. FAIL again, over and over again.

If they continue like that they will bankrupt in no time.


----------



## tubers

Damn im stuck in the page where i ticked the Accept the terms of service agreement for the Open Beta application but clicking apply for the open beta test button does ABSOLUTELY nothing.







sigh


----------



## Stealth2o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ikrin* 
No, we're sitting at our screens pressing Alt+F4

Your computer should be shut off by now, and you should not have been able to type that up.


----------



## Frost

lol, ffs, I get logged in now, and the application is not fully loaded. I click agree, and hit the link(not button) to apply, and it does nothing (javascript void in bottom of browser it says), now reload = server fail, This is so lame.


----------



## sorrowfool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FallenFaux* 
Yeah, you have to log back in now to input the key.

Yeah... lame.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Dammit, I was able to login in but I had to select my country of residence and i kept clicking on North America, but nothing happened, now it's just timing out again.


----------



## sendblink23

Finally I got accepted, got the code & managed to register this mofo

Quote:

Active Service Accounts
FINAL FANTASY XIV
woot woot


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Fair enough, now stop complaining. If you're trying to do itt because you're bored and don't plan on playing, then just stop complaining, your opinion doesn't matter anymore. Sorry to be harsh but if you don't care about the game, then **** and let those of us who do, deal with this.

I can criticize them all I want.

My opinion matters just as much as yours; just because I don't plan on buying doesn't mean I don't intend to evaluate their product during this time and provide meaningful data to their dev team while doing so.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth2o* 
Your computer should be shut off by now, and you should not have been able to type that up.

Sarcasm.... sarcasm..


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sorrowfool* 
Yeah... lame.

at least you got a key


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

official thread

yeah this is a mess


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sorrowfool* 
Yeah... lame.

Very lame... they could have saved their servers some grief if they would have just made it link your account automatically, instead of making everyone have to login twice.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
lol, ffs, I get logged in now, and the application is not fully loaded. I click agree, and hit the link(not button) to apply, and it does nothing (javascript void in bottom of browser it says), now reload = server fail, This is so lame.

Same thing here man!


----------



## melantha

Quote:

Your application to the FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test has been accepted.
Please read through the e-mail we have sent to your Square Enix account's registered e-mail address.
WOOT WOOT

use chrome it always for the page to load a lot longer before the browser gives up


----------



## sorrowfool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FallenFaux* 
Very lame... they could have saved their servers some grief if they would have just made it link your account automatically, instead of making everyone have to login twice.

Yeah, but years of experience with FFXI has taught not to get my expectations high with Square-Enix. They never do things the easy or sensible way.

Yet, I keep coming back... so who's the dumb one, really?


----------



## Ikrin

"Apply for the beta test" link doesn't do anything. The javascript is acting up, it seems.


----------



## Stealth2o

Did anyone think for a moment, if just a few hundred people stopped mashing F5, give the server like 10 minutes, and then give it shot? I mean come on, if you had 10,000 people talking to you at once, would you be able to give them an answer?


----------



## sendblink23

Just keep refreshing people, it will work .... keep refreshing the page you get stuck on.. and wait until you get to the page that says You have been accepted blah blah blahh.... expect an email with the registration key & info... etc... then just follow everything on the Email


----------



## tubers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sorrowfool* 
I got it, I think.

gratz! makes me want to weep out of jealousy

The "Apply for the open beta test finally does something. it's loading for more than 4 minutes now.. sigh.. but yeah.. guess that's still nothing.

ah shet it loaded only to end up in a SORRY MAINTENANCE screen.


----------



## melantha

in in in see you all on garland(the ocn voted server)


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trigunflame* 
What does it matter who does the complaining?
You've posted multiple times about the problems you've encountered yourself.

It is not for *You* to decide who can or can not post in a public forum.
Point being - Overlook my posts if you disagree with them & go on about your business.

I say what I have to say Here because this thread is relevant for such posts.

---

So, drop it.

No, it's not relevant. Your opinion became irrelevant the second you said you don't care about the game at all. Just like someone who doesn't care about a particular movie has no reason to complain. If you don't care, then shut up.

I don't give a crap about Madden, but if I went into a thread about it and started complaining about everything left and right, I'd be told to **** and ****. Same principal applies here.


----------



## Stealth2o

I give up.


----------



## Markisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth2o* 
I give up.

Same, grabbing a shower and will try again in like a half hour. If all the keys are gone by then, then I really wasted myself some time >_< gl to everyone else, save me one!


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
No, it's not relevant. Your opinion became irrelevant the second you said you don't care about the game at all. Just like someone who doesn't care about a particular movie has no reason to complain. If you don't care, then shut up.

I think if you are bothering to complain constantly about a game you "don't care about" you probably care more than you are saying? Seems a bit odd to waste so much time on such a dumb argument if you don't even care about it..


----------



## Stealth2o

Internet Bullies. Hate 'em!


----------



## Trigunflame

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
I think if you are bothering to complain constantly about a game you "don't care about" you probably care more than you are saying? Seems a bit odd to waste so much time on such a dumb argument if you don't even care about it..

I've only criticized the web servers (being that it is within my line of work, I find myself obligated to do so), not the game itself.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
No, it's not relevant. Your opinion became irrelevant the second you said you don't care about the game at all. Just like someone who doesn't care about a particular movie has no reason to complain. If you don't care, then shut up.

As a beta tester, my opinion is relevant.
You obviously fail to grasp this very simple truism.

Now, calm your face.


----------



## Ikrin

Link on agreement page still doesn't post to anything.


----------



## tubers

Finally a Key! Thank God! Now I need 1 % more but currently have 0.0Download speed!







sigh


----------



## Stealth2o

Trigun, give them a break lol, i think you got their fingers hurting from typing their keys in anger. rofl


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trigunflame* 
As a beta tester, my opinion is relevant.
You obviously fail to grasp this very simple truism.

Now, calm your face.

I'm calm enough, but you fail to see my point. You stated yourself that you don't care about this game in the least, and yet you obviously care enough to test it. My point is, why the hell are you even bothering, when you don't care?


----------



## Ikrin

Just gives javascript errors.

Quote:

Element referenced by ID/NAME in the global scope. Use W3C standard document.getElementById() instead.
[Break on this error] javascript:submit()
javasc...ubmit() (line 1)
submit is not a function


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubers* 
Finally a Key! Thank God! Now I need 1 % more but currently have 0.0Download speed!







sigh

Get your stuff else where, on torrents (torrent sites lol)


----------



## Gradius

ROLF!

I'm getting this now: "Service Unavailable (Busy)"


----------



## Stealth2o

When one doesn't care, it does not mean one does want to try.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth2o* 
Trigun, give them a break lol, i think you got their fingers hurting from typing their keys in anger. rofl

Lol, I'm not typing in anger at all, I'm typing out of sheer curiosity and annoyance at someone apparently testing a game they don't give a crap about, seems utterly stupid to me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth2o* 
When one doesn't care, it does not mean one does want to try.

Wow, really? If you don't care at all about a game, you're telling me that you're going to try it anyway? What would be the point? Do tell. If you don't care and won't buy it, what you're doing is a complete waste of time. And to be perfectly honest, your opinion in a test would mean very little since you will not be playing it after. Why would a dev team listen to someone who doesn't plan to buy/play the game and see the changes put into practice?


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ikrin* 
Just gives javascript errors.

the apply button does nothing for me.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

UGH. I had the page and I hit F5. Epic fail


----------



## Ikrin

If you had firebug or some developer add-on you would see that it throws errors for the javascript.

http://www.mediafire.com/?qtv92vpuaxqzvtx <<setup.exe from KamuiRSX


----------



## Ikrin

They're starting to redirect people to the home page, where you select your region. >.>"


----------



## umeris

i keep on getting server error every time i refresh


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ikrin* 
They're starting to redirect people to the home page, where you select your region. >.>"

Yeah I'm trying to update my region right now, and still getting server timeouts. Should have updated my region yesterday lol


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ikrin* 
If you had firebug or some developer add-on you would see that it throws errors for the javascript.

http://www.mediafire.com/?qtv92vpuaxqzvtx <<setup.exe from KamuiRSX

When I disabled all apps and restart FF the link I have for the actual application goes directly to maintenance, like IE and Chrome do, So dumb.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ikrin* 
If you had firebug or some developer add-on you would see that it throws errors for the javascript.

http://www.mediafire.com/?qtv92vpuaxqzvtx <<setup.exe from KamuiRSX

I dont get javascript errors though :-/
I just go straight to a congested server error page.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:

your application to the final fantasy xiv open beta test has been accepted.
Please read through the e-mail we have sent to your square enix account's registered e-mail address.
sweeet!!


----------



## Stealth2o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Lol, I'm not typing in anger at all, I'm typing out of sheer curiosity and annoyance at someone apparently testing a game they don't give a crap about, seems utterly stupid to me.

Wow, really? If you don't care at all about a game, you're telling me that you're going to try it anyway? What would be the point? Do tell. If you don't care and won't buy it, what you're doing is a complete waste of time. And to be perfectly honest, your opinion in a test would mean very little since you will not be playing it after. Why would a dev team listen to someone who doesn't plan to buy/play the game and see the changes put into practice?


Maybe that's all he is trying to accomplish is to kill time? Btw your little arguments have been going on for about an hour now.

Yes, if I don't care about a game, something irrelevant to games, I still would like to try just for the experience, useful or not. Everybody on this planet acts and thinks differently. So what if he doesn't care about the genre, might as well give it a shot since you have the opportunity to do it for free, and who know's maybe he will like it, and maybe he will buy, and maybe he will pay the $13 a month subscription. I want to try it too, but I don't think i want to buy because of the stupid subscription.

Anyway, Can we stop this non-sense, and snap back into reality. Pointless and worthless arguments, unless you are trying to level up your typing skillz. Lol


----------



## sorrowfool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth2o* 
Maybe that's all he is trying to accomplish is to kill time? Btw your little arguments have been going on for about an hour now.

Yes, if I don't care about a game, something irrelevant to games, I still would like to try just for the experience, useful or not. Everybody on this planet acts and thinks differently. So what if he doesn't care about the genre, might as well give it a shot since you have the opportunity to do it for free, and who know's maybe he will like it, and maybe he will buy, and maybe he will pay the $13 a month subscription. I want to try it too, but I don't think i want to buy because of the stupid subscription.

Anyway, Can we stop this non-sense, and snap back into reality. Pointless and worthless arguments, unless you are trying to level up your typing skillz. Lol

It's something to do while you wait. LOL


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stealth2o* 
Maybe that's all he is trying to accomplish is to kill time? Btw your little arguments have been going on for about an hour now.

And yes, if I don't care about a game, something irrelevant to games, I still would like to try just for the experience, useful or not. Everybody on this planet acts and thinks differently. So what if he doesn't care about the genre, might as well give it a shot since you have the opportunity to do it for free, and who know's maybe he will like it, and maybe he will buy, and maybe he will pay the $13 a month subscription. I want to try it too, but I don't think i want to buy because of the stupid subscription.

Anyway, Can we stop this non-sense, and snap back into reality. Pointless and worthless arguments, unless you are trying to level up your typing skillz. Lol

An hour is still less than the 2 days he's been complaining...

and god knows I do need to skill-up my typing, and the only way to do that is to grind


----------



## FallenFaux

I finally got it added onto my account, of course actually logging into the game is a whole different problem.

For reference here's the quick link to add the key to your account when you get it

https://secure.square-enix.com/account/app/svc/accffxiv


----------



## snowman88

I got a key! Huzzah!


----------



## Stealth2o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
An hour is still less than the 2 days he's been complaining...

and god knows I do need to skill-up my typing, and the only way to do that is to grind









Lol


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FallenFaux* 
I finally got it added onto my account, of course actually logging into the game is a whole different problem.

For reference here's the quick link to add the key to your account when you get it

https://secure.square-enix.com/account/app/svc/accffxiv

well, according to the status pages - the servers for the game other than Shadowlord are still down anyway. Including the login server.

EDIT:
login server and another server just went up.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
well, according to the status pages - the servers for the game other than Shadowlord are still down anyway. Including the login server.

I see login server as up.


----------



## LiLChris

I can't even login to Square Enix, ill try again in a little bit.

No rush for me, no power in my house.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FallenFaux* 
I see login server as up.

yeah I just saw it go up too as I posted. I tried to quick edit it in









Quote:

No rush for me, no power in my house.
I lost internet. So even if I get a key I can't play in the game. tethered iphone ftw?


----------



## ressurrectin

I've been opening the page 'http://account-gate.square-enix.com/obtentry/gb.html' every 3 seconds for the past 30 mins, and still Server Error.


----------



## tubers

wow 99.2% for the client to finish.

I got my key and I think I registered the key in those 5 boxes that need 4 characters each. After that a page loaded successfully. Then after I clicked "add" button it errored or went busy or unavailable again. I wonder if my account was registered succesfully.

I think I need 2 more hours for that 0.8 that I need to finish the client.


----------



## KamuiRSX

Lucky you guys...I'm still trying to get a freaking key....


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
yeah I just saw it go up too as I posted. I tried to quick edit it in









Not ninja enough for me









Not like it matters, I think it's the same login server for the game/website because it's having trouble loading too.


----------



## Xeroni

Got my key, try using IE. For whatever reason that seems to work better.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 

I lost internet. So even if I get a key I can't play in the game. tethered iphone ftw?

Why can't you play? Thats how I shall be playing for a while.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xeroni* 
Got my key, try using IE. For whatever reason that seems to work better.

Im on a mac.








Firefox please be nice!!!


----------



## melantha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xeroni* 
Got my key, try using IE. For whatever reason that seems to work better.

same with chrome


----------



## Stealth2o

Been using Chrome for an hour and a half, and still nothing popped up. Has there been a recent update to Chrome?


----------



## Frost

No browser seems to make any difference for me(FF IE CHR), the application link goes to maint or server fail, the link to that link goes directly to server busy every single solitary time/click.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Still stuck on trying to update my region, I click on north america, nothing happens. has to be a javascript error


----------



## Stealth2o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Still stuck on trying to update my region, I click on north america, nothing happens. has to be a javascript error

Has to be Square Enix FAIL!


----------



## Nihilist

I got my key, but can't activate it. Keep getting the Busy page when I try to log into my account.


----------



## B33rNuts

Can anyone post the real link to get a key? The url they give "http://account-gate.square-enix.com/obtentry/en.html" is only a redirect. If you track the http headers its just 302's and redirects to the busy page. It will never actually load a real link now that they have the redirect up.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

http://www.ff14news.com/serverstatus/

crap. they did change the servers. What asshats.


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B33rNuts* 
Can anyone post the real link to get a key? The url they give "http://account-gate.square-enix.com/obtentry/en.html" is only a redirect. If you track the http headers its just 302's and redirects to the busy page. It will never actually load a real link now that they have the redirect up.

They must of shut something down or went into true maintenance then?

Edit: HAH! now the link I saved for going directly to the application gives a text of service unavailable (busy).


----------



## Kronom

Applications for the FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test have been temporarily suspended. Please wait until we are ready to accept new applications and then try again.

This can't be happening


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kronom* 
Applications for the FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test have been temporarily suspended. Please wait until we are ready to accept new applications and then try again.

This can't be happening









WHAT?!
I am not getting that at all :-/


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
WHAT?!
I am not getting that at all :-/

me either, says the same thing it did an hour ago, except when you click the link.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
me either, says the same thing it did an hour ago, except when you click the link.

which link?
The apply to test? I get the same thing I've always been getting. Error.


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
http://www.ff14news.com/serverstatus/

crap. they did change the servers. What asshats.

I don't understand that, how can those non official sites have the server names and all "online" status, when the official FFXIV-Statues page shows only 2 online, login offline, and no names given?


----------



## Trigunflame

Atleast the congestion seems to have subsided a bit.
Perhaps they will re-enable the registration page soon & remove that redirect.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
I don't understand that, how can those non official sites have the server names and all "online" status, when the official FFXIV-Statues page shows only 2 online, login offline, and no names given?

idk. Are the FFXIV official statuses?
And according to the picture, the FFXIV admin confirmed it.


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
which link?
The apply to test? I get the same thing I've always been getting. Error.

The webpage after you select your region is the same, when I click the apply button it goes to server busy, if I copy/paste the link I saved for when I actually was AT the application & logged in, it says service unavailable (busy). Before now it was all server taking too long to respond, and an application loaded with a broken/not working apply now java button.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

OCN official server being Lindblum? It seems to be the favorite consensus so far out from this thread and the discussion thread. Any objections?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
The webpage after you select your region is the same, when I click the apply button it goes to server busy, if I copy/paste the link I saved for when I actually was AT the application & logged in, it says service unavailable (busy). Before now it was all server taking too long to respond, and an application loaded with a broken/not working apply now java button.

ugh.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
I don't understand that, how can those non official sites have the server names and all "online" status, when the official FFXIV-Statues page shows only 2 online, login offline, and no names given?

I can confirm that all those servers are up and login-able.


----------



## Frost

Ouch, now The link I saved goes to login page, when I login it says "Error Applications for the FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test have been temporarily suspended. Please wait until we are ready to accept new applications and then try again."

Big


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
Ouch, now The link I saved goes to login page, when I login it says "Error Applications for the FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test have been temporarily suspended. Please wait until we are ready to accept new applications and then try again."

Big









stupidity. This turned out worse than I expected. And I expected bad.


----------



## Markisa

*sigh* I come back an hour later and this still isn't solved? This is just sad.


----------



## Robitussin

:'( just got home from work and they aren't accepting any more apps? I may have to pull an all-nighter hitting the refresh screen


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
stupidity. This turned out worse than I expected. And I expected bad.

Same, I wasted 2 hours for nothing, well actually 2 days, I have been trying to get set up for this and more than 1 failure.

I attempted to reactivate FFXI for character name on FFXIV, to find my name can't be used because of the server merges(someone else on another server must have it). I then attempted to make a new char with another name I like, but too find my account charges have not even gone through today.. I spent about 2 days trying to find and recover my POL ID, for all of one big nothing.

And now this, bed time, and not even a key to use, SE has never let me down so hard before, such a shame.


----------



## snowman88

First impressions:

Graphics look really sharp for an MMO. I'm even more impressed with the interface. It seems really easy to navigate and understand. Everything seems very polished. The combat is a tad clunky but I haven't played enough to get the hang of it.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Now i get this one.







It doesn't even try to go any where else.









http://entry.ffxiv.com/busy/


----------



## Marafice Eye

Well I finally got my country updated through IE, now I just have to wait to apply for the beta again


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Now i get this one.







It doesn't even try to go any where else.









http://entry.ffxiv.com/busy/

Have to wait like the rest of us until they reopen beta applications, they closed it down, if you were to of read/noticed earlier postings about it.


----------



## LiLChris

Im 2 steps behind, no key & no client.


----------



## Nesix

Meh ill just wait till the vids are up on the tube or something.

Its like trying to get into a hot club, every thing goes as planed...then "BAM!!" the bouncer says " Take a hike .. punk"... And now your left there standing and looking like a complete and total.....Ass. Its sad....real sad.


----------



## Frost

Quote:

*Acquisition of Registration Code for the Open Beta Test*

We have an important announcement to the testers who have participated in FINAL FANTASY XIV Closed Beta Test.

Between 19:00 and 19:50 (PDT) on Sep. 1, 2010, an incorrect notice saying "Participants of closed beta test do not need to obtain new registration code for the open beta test." was being made on FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test Application Site.

Participants of closed beta test also need to obtain and register dedicated registration code for the open beta test. Please follow the directions listed in the mail "Guide to the FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test," which was sent to the participants of closed beta test on Aug. 31, 2010, and obtain the registration code from FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test Application Site.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
This is on the application site(after region select) now, but it's funny how they say nothing about beta keys being closed except if you manage to login past that.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
This is on the application site(after region select) now, but it's funny how they say nothing about beta keys being closed except if you manage to login past that.

I just saw that too you beat me to the punch


----------



## sendblink23

hmm so you guys still haven't gotten the key for the open beta?


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
I just saw that too you beat me to the punch









really doesn't fix the problem though lol..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
hmm so you guys still haven't gotten the key for the open beta?

That's a big negative, and they closed the application process down now.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 







really doesn't fix the problem though lol..

whats the link you saved btw?


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
whats the link you saved btw?

I would tell you but it is a long code from secure.square, don't want to risk you getting into my account. I copied the link after I logged in earlier on and made it to the application, but with a broken apply button(which is why I copied the link).


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
I would tell you but it is a long code from secure.square, don't want to risk you getting into my account. I copied the link after I logged in earlier on and made it to the application, but with a broken apply button.

understandable


----------



## Dotard

Anyone else downloading the client at rediculously slow speeds (10kb/s)??

and uploading at around 90kb/s....


----------



## sendblink23

that sucks...

I'm right now having issues with the beta tester site forum... for some reason i can't access any of these pages:

Quote:

_Beta Test_
Feedback
Players' Site Feedback
Hardware Problems
Client Problems
Network Problems
_Discussion_
FFXIV General Discussion
Players' Site - General
They give me this:

Quote:

UBB Message
This cannot be accessed with the current Square Enix account.

Please return to the previous page.
Strange, when i am already Activated as a beta tester... "Title: FFXIV Tester" every other link works fine.. but those ones that are of us testers users posting issues or wte discussion we want.. I can't access them.


----------



## Ikrin

Got my key registered. Regular account page now seems to be zippy, as people have relinquished their efforts for the time being.


----------



## Frost

Well that is enough for now, nothing seems to be happening worth a damn, I will keep trying sporadically through the night, I want my key!


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
Well that is enough for now, nothing seems to be happening worth a damn, I will keep trying sporadically through the night, I want my key!

Will be doing the same every so often, I aint sleeping till another 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Will be doing the same every so often, I aint sleeping till another 3 1/2 hours.

An hour past my usual sleep time, and work tomorrow, so I will just check whenever I wake up(which is often regardless sleep = difficult).


----------



## Frost

Quote:

your application to the final fantasy xiv open beta test has been accepted.
Please read through the e-mail we have sent to your square enix account's registered e-mail address.
wooooot! It's working again guys~


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dotard* 
Anyone else downloading the client at rediculously slow speeds (10kb/s)??

and uploading at around 90kb/s....

At about 7.3 kbps right now.









Congrats to Frost.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
wooooot! It's working again guys~

Still directs to a busy page for me.


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

I want a key =(
I gots alll night haha


----------



## tubers

Lobby server has encountered an error!?


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
wooooot! It's working again guys~

haha forget about my PM, just read your post


----------



## Toryne

yea 13100 error. Servers are getting pounded atm


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

BAM! Just got one!


----------



## tubers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toryne* 
yea 13100 error. Servers are getting pounded atm

Ah so it's getting gang banged!?







Damn Maybe 2 more hours worth of trying would help me


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubers* 
Ah so it's getting gang banged!?







Damn Maybe 2 more hours worth of trying would help me









Not surprised but I would say so, as I cannot get to the account login page at all to add my key(the server busy page nothing else).

Edit: scratch that, i got in and my service has been added.


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
Not surprised but I would say so, as I cannot get to the account login page at all to add my key(the server busy page nothing else).

Same. Dangit! I thought I was set!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I can't get onto their account management nor can I get a damn key


----------



## Aftermidnight

reading about you guys still trying helps me to continue trying... i should just play BC2 for a few hours, but i would rather spam this apply page and get server busy screens. dam you ffxiv!


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
I can't get onto their account management nor can I get a damn key

Check your PM, a guy in the other thread sent you an extra key.


----------



## Dotard

I made a few mirrors on my MU account. If anyone has a megaupload account it's much faster to use this.

Quote:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YAJJH83JD2010.09.01.2000.patch 5.8 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1U7OA6W5D2010.09.01.2001.patch 4.73 MB

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S27JEVMJffxiv-beta.part1.rar 700 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E6E1PZO0ffxiv-beta.part2.rar 700 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WGFOSEB9ffxiv-beta.part3.rar 700 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LG5VLJLBffxiv-beta.part4.rar 700 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SJCFUHWXffxiv-beta.part5.rar 700 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CKW1QW18ffxiv-beta.part6.rar 700 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7ZWXCK36ffxiv-beta.part7.rar 182.56 MB
Original Instructions and links found here.

edit: if anyone has an extra key <3 you ?


----------



## sendblink23

checkkk the ppmmm OMEGAAA lol


----------



## Frost

"The Lobby server has encountered an error", yeah so lets close the program and force me to relaunch and re login repeatedly for the same thing, wow this is stupid LOL, It closes the entire program out for a lobby server error jeesh.


----------



## B33rNuts

I just got a key in like 3secs, seems everyone gave up or the link is very well hidden. But they are giving out keys still!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FallenFaux* 
Check your PM, a guy in the other thread sent you an extra key.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
checkkk the ppmmm OMEGAAA lol










thanks guys


----------



## kennydied23

Any more keys to give out?


----------



## sorrowfool

Lame, I was in game and logged out to change settings. Now I can't get back in.


----------



## [AK]Blak-Hawk

Got it! Account Manager worked for me! Anyone else have luck? Just waiting for the D/L to finish.


----------



## LiLChris

9 members & 42 guests viewing...you guys can register you know!

Were really nice and helpful


----------



## sorrowfool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
9 members & 42 guests viewing...you guys can register you know!

Were really nice and helpful









But try not to make your first post a request for a key.

Doubt there are many to give, really.


----------



## Furai

I still can't nab a key. I keep getting the server busy error. Rather frustrating. Luckily, I've got it downloading on utorrent, but that doesn't help with the key situation.


----------



## LiLChris

You can only request a key if you can get 2 at once and send me one.









Still can't get through!


----------



## tubers

WTH? it said that I need an FFXIV account or something?! I think the error number was 50001







What does that mean?


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sorrowfool* 
Lame, I was in game and logged out to change settings. Now I can't get back in.

I can log in some times, but I cannot get past the "start" button, I keep getting a lobby server connection has encountered an error, and the game closes. Does anyone else get this? i hope my install isn't corrupt or something.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frost* 
I can log in some times, but I cannot get past the "start" button, I keep getting a lobby server connection has encountered an error, and the game closes. Does anyone else get this? i hope my install isn't corrupt or something.

same here







the other error was that I needed an FFXIV account error 50001 i think.


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubers* 
same here







the other error was that I needed an FFXIV account error 50001 i think.

Yeah I just now got that error, followed by another lobby server error, but I double checked my account management, it is registered, so must be another server glitch.


----------



## LiLChris

So the person who sent me the link to bypass the error is the way to grab a key, shame it wasn't linked right!
Found out in another forum that it works but I can't find the working link...


----------



## boschb

Also stuck without key... tried from 3 different browsers, from US, Amsterdam, and Tokyo... all gets routed to the same stupid web page.

Luckily I downloaded the client yesterday, and all I got left is the stupid key...

Anyone got a spare they want to send me?


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
So the person who sent me the link to bypass the error is the way to grab a key, shame it wasn't linked right!
Found out in another forum that it works but I can't find the working link...

Same here. I just get it saying that they aren't running the applications right now, but at least it got by the crappy server error that's been showing up. I don't think I've ever had so many problems trying to get a key (legally) in my life. I've been trying to get one for almost 4 hours.


----------



## FallenFaux

I was getting the FF14 account error too. Turns out the problem was that there was a different account I was logged into in my browser. So make sure you're not logged in elsewhere under a different account.


----------



## Cretz

Can't even get into the game after getting my key and logging in, lobby error...


----------



## B33rNuts

I doubt it is all that fast but I found another mirror for the patch files

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads...tch_Files.html

seems to have all of the open beta patches on it. gl guys


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I seriously feel like I'm one of just a few people that got completely screwed by SE and not being able to get a key.


----------



## Cretz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS* 
I seriously feel like I'm one of just a few people that got completely screwed by SE and not being able to get a key.

You got screwed by the thousands of other people fighting over keys against you.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cretz* 
You got screwed by the thousands of other people fighting over keys against you.

Hey, they didn't set up their servers correctly and the thing log jammed faster Clay Aiken with 50 gay guys in the room.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS* 
I seriously feel like I'm one of just a few people that got completely screwed by SE and not being able to get a key.

you'll get a key. Give Square some time to adjust the servers. People who got keys can't even play as of this moment unless they had already logged in prior to the lobby disconnect error.


----------



## LiLChris

This always happen on opening days for Open Beta, kinda use to it.

The worst one was probably Vanguard Saga of Heroes way back when...
Luckily I was in closed beta the servers just went to hell.


----------



## coolgreen1

Hi,

I was able to make a SE account, but am unable to get a key. It says the server is too busy to process my request. Is there a limited number of keys they are giving out?


----------



## LiLChris

Omg beernuts that link worked! It got me a step closer.
Your #1 in my book right now.

Stick around the forums.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Omg beernuts that link worked! It got me a step closer.
Your #1 in my book right now.

Stick around the forums.









Been away for about an hour, what link!? Oh, got all my hopes up lol, its for the patch files. I finished those earlier, trying to get a key still and keep getting the server is busy error


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

This is the only link I could find (from another forum) that links it to the login page to a page that says that they temporarily have suspended the applications.

Link


----------



## LiLChris

Link

Its not too far but its better than the other link.
With that you can confirm your region and accept the TOS.

Solid beat me to it.


----------



## coolgreen1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS* 
This is the only link I could find (from another forum) that links it to the login page to a page that says that they temporarily have suspended the applications.

Link


Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Link

Its not too far but its better than the other link.
With that you can confirm your region and accept the TOS.

Solid beat me to it.

















Anybody have an ETA has to when they will start accepting them again?


----------



## LiLChris

Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Well, I'm going to be up till about 5:30AM, so I will try during that time (I'm on the east coast).


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SolidSnakeUS* 
Well, I'm going to be up till about 5:30AM, so I will try during that time (I'm on the east coast).

I wish, I can probably try till 4am but I have to wake up for work at 8.








Im on the east coast too.

Chances of them fixing it during the middle of the night will be highly unlikely so lets see what happens.
I won't let go of my iPhone when I wake up till I get myself a key!


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
I wish, I can probably try till 4am but I have to wake up for work at 8.








Im on the east coast too.

Chances of them fixing it during the middle of the night will be highly unlikely so lets see what happens.
I won't let go of my iPhone when I wake up till I get myself a key!

Sadly I don't have a job yet and my desktop is currently out of commission so I'm on this laptop. But hey, it gets the job done when trying to get a key.


----------



## AtomicFrost

I can't even register for an account, let alone acquire a key. I hope they start giving them out again in a few hours. Seems that most of their site involving accounts is down.


----------



## Marafice Eye

West coast here, have to get up for work in about 5 hours, really should pass out now, but I can't for some reason


----------



## Cretz

Now im getting Service Unavailable (Busy) whenever i start the launcher.


----------



## coolgreen1

I command Square Enix to give us all keys NOW!


----------



## tubers

I have a key and account activated but I still can't get in probably because the server is too congested right now. Hopefully this gets fixed in 2-3 days xD

Does my Key expire if I fail to log in within a set amount of hours?


----------



## coolgreen1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost* 







I can't even register for an account, let alone acquire a key. I hope they start giving them out again in a few hours. Seems that most of their site involving accounts is down.

I would give it another shot, the account creation seems to be working. The keys however, are another story.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coolgreen1* 
I would give it another shot, the account creation seems to be working. The keys however, are another story.

Looks like it is back up. Progress maybe . . . .


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:

We are currently experiencing technical difficulties where testers may be unable to log back in once they log out of FINAL FANTASY XIV. Investigation and recovery work is currently underway, but we ask for your patience as this matter is resolved.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
Link


----------



## coolgreen1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost* 
Looks like it is back up. Progress maybe . . . .









Mmmm... I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Marafice Eye

I can get to the page where you enter the key, but I still don't have one... come on SE, get this up and running, I have everything up to date, just give me a key!


----------



## groundzero9

It says the beta is down for maintenance when I try to log in







Just as I finally get everything working too.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *groundzero9* 
It says the beta is down for maintenance when I try to log in







Just as I finally get everything working too.

Hopefully this means they are restarting their servers. I was just able to make an account. Now if I only had a key . . . and the client


----------



## coolgreen1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost* 
Hopefully this means they are restarting their servers. I was just able to make an account. Now if I only had a key . . . and the client









Yea, does anybody have a link to download the client while we wait for the server that handles the keys to come back online?


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coolgreen1* 
Yea, does anybody have a link to download the client while we wait for the server that handles the keys to come back online?

Go here
http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/12719...-instructions/

Its faster than the official client.


----------



## tubers

What server is OCN server?


----------



## Cretz

Wow, this is just like 11...the slow combat, the frustrating console like UI, the low rez background textures...


----------



## H3||scr3am

I can't get a key


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
I can't get a key









We know, the last 50 posts of us complaining and trying and refreshing the pages. Lol

This is what we will see till morning

Quote:

Applications for the FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test have been temporarily suspended. Please wait until we are ready to accept new applications and then try again.


----------



## MiyaDV

You guys arn't missing much, in the CB the only good thing was the cutscenes story and graphics, the controls however are horrible, and if you don't have a controller you best give up

I was hoping to check out the OBT too to see if they've done anything better, argh


----------



## LiLChris

K giving up for the night, 4:20 am.









Shall try when I wake up.


----------



## Blizzie

For those still trying to get keys. Me and a friend just got one 5 min ago (North america).


----------



## LiLChris

Lol I turned off the laptop to go to sleep and to humor myself I tried on my iPhone one last time and got one!


----------



## jcde7ago

How are you guys getting one? I can't even apply, I keep getting the "server busy" page...


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcde7ago* 
How are you guys getting one? I can't even apply, I keep getting the "server busy" page...









https://secure.square-enix.com/accou...&lng=en&rgn=na

This is what I used. Keep copy pasting that link into URL of browser. Then keep logging in. Over and over and over... and over and over and over.


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

It's up and running. I got my code and everything. Just use the link I gave earlier.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blizzie* 
https://secure.square-enix.com/accou...&lng=en&rgn=na

This is what I used. Keep copy pasting that link into URL of browser. Then keep logging in. Over and over and over... and over and over and over.









Awesome, thanks man, will try!


----------



## LiLChris

Where do you go once you get the registration code?


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiLChris* 
Where do you go once you get the registration code?

https://secure.square-enix.com/accou...vc/ffxivsvrgst

To active the code


----------



## SolidSnakeUS

I hate it, since I'm on this laptop, it's set up where the partition with the OS is MUCH smaller than the other one and this game requires an install to My Documents, I can't install it till I get my desktop back up and running (hopefully my new memory comes in tomorrow, Kingston HyperX Blu 2x2GB DDR3-1600).


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blizzie* 
https://secure.square-enix.com/accou...vc/ffxivsvrgst

To active the code

Awesome the on in the email was not working.

Finished now to sleep, can't believe I got all of it done on my iPhone. Copying the code was the most annoying part.


----------



## Riou

Finally registered after 25 copy and pastes. I hope the OB is not as messed up as the CB.


----------



## tubers

Wow the games prett fun and good looking!


----------



## ressurrectin

I have tried using all the URL's people have pasted here and at other forums, but I keep getting redirected to the BUSY page, could someone who has it working please PM me a key? (for Europe & other regions) It would be awesome if you could







Gotta go to sleep soon.


----------



## Vocality

Copy the actual link and I get sent to a maintenance page. Copy link location and I get the busy page. 50+ copy/pastes for both now and no dice.


----------



## Blizzie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vocality* 
Copy the actual link and I get sent to a maintenance page. Copy link location and I get the busy page. 50+ copy/pastes for both now and no dice.

Try harder. I've done over 300.


----------



## Vocality

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blizzie*


Try harder. I've done over 300.










Think I'm catching up to you at this point. Good luck.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Application accepted just now!







. Just keep trying. The page will take a moment longer than normal it seems to load a successful login attempt for the SE account if you don't get the error server busy message. Basically one page to accept EULA, then it says you're confirmed.

What worked for me was going to that application info page for NA, clicking apply, getting the server error and simply backing up with backspace. I then tried again and so forth. Only took me 3 SE account page logins to where it didn't bounce me with a busy error... not bad.


----------



## ressurrectin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Link

Its not too far but its better than the other link.
With that you can confirm your region and accept the TOS.

Solid beat me to it.










THANK YOU! This one worked for me


----------



## H3||scr3am

w00t got my acceptance code


----------



## coolgreen1

Hi,

I just got my key! I was able to activate it with my account. I am now having a problem with the client. Every time I start it it immediately crashes. Someone else is having the same problem in this video

  
 You Tube  



 
 . What is causing this issue.


----------



## Vocality

Sick, finally got my code. Bedtime!

Hope you get your issue figured out, coolgreen.


----------



## ressurrectin

Does anyone know where I can get a direct HTTP/FTP download of the H2010.08.30.2000 file? (the 4.7GB one), Only getting 10 Kb/s on the official downloader, plus I get 20GB download limit per month.. if I keep uploading I might end up with a 1:1 ratio, thats half of my usage limit used up on the first day! no thanks!


----------



## coolgreen1

Hi,

I just read that this game requires Catalyst 10.6 and above. I am running 10.2, because my GPU is now considered legacy. I have an old 7800gtx laying around. I bet that would work until Christmas where hopefully, I can get enough money to buy a new GPU.


----------



## leekaiwei

Aww hell...Europe servers have crashed...can't get code


----------



## runeazn

anyody else on wu tai gimme name!

i am on server : wu-tai, europe


----------



## elko

Am also accepted,

thanks for the link to account page.

The original from the mail didnt work tried like 1000 times lol..

See you on.

What server is everyone playing on?


----------



## Markisa

Accepted and service applied, F man.. 9 hours into this and I finally have the client and such.

For the guy who has a cap on his bandwidth, open up the torrent file from my documents -> Final fantasy beta something -> random letters/numbers -> and add the torrent files there to uTorrent or Vuze or something. Then limit your upload and live with slow as hell download speeds. After you get the 4.7gb file done, make sure you put the downloaded content back into my documents where it is suppose to be and then run the updater you were downloading it with before and it will compile it all and install. Sorry for ghetto directions, they'll work if you get my jist and if not there are guides everywhere in this thread.


----------



## sorrowfool

I believe everyone was going on Lindblum.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

freakin I had to goto bed and wake up and sure enough cant enter beta cause its temporarily suspended...


----------



## Marafice Eye

Well I've got to go to work. 5:10am west coast, just tried about 15 times and still get sent to the page saying the applications are suspended (after logging in each time.) I'll try when I get home and see what happens.


----------



## Nebel

Worst website ever. I registered an account on square enix europe website, i am 100% sure of my account name and password (i can log in/out), and still open beta website reports that either my account name or password is incorrect. I hate ****ty websites, starting to doubt this game.


----------



## Bikkit

I've got my key but I'm still downloading =(

Seriously... how long to the other 5 files take?


----------



## umeris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs*


freakin I had to goto bed and wake up and sure enough cant enter beta cause its temporarily suspended...


I'm in the same boat as you, hopefully they put it up soon.


----------



## JetEnduro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bikkit*


I've got my key but I'm still downloading =(

Seriously... how long to the other 5 files take?


The other files are barely 15MB (I think the 8.30.2000 file is around 2gigs i think)


----------



## Markisa

Everything was small except for the 4GB download, the real kicker is to install it once your done downloading takes like and hour and a half to put it all together or something. Was on a Phenom II x4 @ 2.80Ghz so processor shouldn't of been much of a problem, terrible program.


----------



## Oneshfifty

Quote:



Applications for the FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test have been temporarily suspended. Please wait until we are ready to accept new applications and then try again.


lol open beta my arse


----------



## ressurrectin

Found a great site with instructions on a (arguably, depending on what speeds you get from the official downloader) much quicker way to install the game.

Here.


----------



## Markisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ressurrectin* 
Found a great site with instructions on a (arguably, depending on what speeds you get from the official downloader) much quicker way to install the game.

Here.

If you've been paying attention to this thread, that's been said over and over again. Matter of fact I told you those same steps. Pretty pictures are great tho.


----------



## ressurrectin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markisa* 
If you've been paying attention to this thread, that's been said over and over again. Matter of fact I told you those same steps. Pretty pictures are great tho.

Pretty sure the only stuff I read was saying to open the .torrent files in uTorrent etc and downloading it from there.. but ok, sorry that I don't have time to sift through 40 pages


----------



## umeris

now i keep on getting the server error message


----------



## kneeki

Is there a torrent for the SquareEnix.rar file which is 4 gigs? =(


----------



## Oneshfifty

Anyone want to guess when they'll start giving away keys again?


----------



## jameschisholm

Been playing for few hours now, chose to start in Gridania as Lalafell. I must say the cut-scenes and voice acting is superb, great camera angles, and very cinematic at times. The game itself is lots of fun, I'm in a Linkshell already. I'm now waiting because the servers are down for emergency maintenance as of 2pm.

To apply follow this link

https://secure.square-enix.com/accou...&lng=en&rgn=eu

But you must already have a Square Enix Account obviously.


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kneeki* 
Is there a torrent for the SquareEnix.rar file which is 4 gigs? =(

Check it out here: http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/12719...-instructions/

Unfortunately, the official patch server is down at the moment.







I am disappoint Square-Enix.


----------



## kneeki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riou* 
Check it out here: http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/12719...-instructions/

Unfortunately, the official patch server is down at the moment.







I am disappoint Square-Enix.

Yeah that's what I mean. There are torrents for the patch files, just not the .exe and .rar file.


----------



## elko

How on earth do you play this game?

am so confused.


----------



## Markisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kneeki* 
Is there a torrent for the SquareEnix.rar file which is 4 gigs? =(

all the torrents you need are in your Documents on your C:\\ drive. Documents -> My Games -> FF Beta -> Downloads -> FFXIV-beta -> random letters ->

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:C4V7OIVZ2Q7EPAGZ7WUYIHCLZ4BQET U3

Is the Magnet link to the 4GB file if that helps ya, make sure you download the file to the correct place, it has to go back to Documents in its respective folders.

This has been said way too many times in this thread now. . . in the same page that I told the other guy that we have all typed it 50 times and he links a guide of how to do exactly what you want. Freaking read the damn thread for just a moment.

I'm disappoint the servers are down, sort of pulled an all nighter for this freaking game after I passed out earlier waiting around for this. I did get to make my character tho, the halberd ranged melee class.


----------



## bluebastion

How do you move the camera around? I would think sliding the mouse to either side of the window would do that but it doesn't. Please help.


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluebastion*


How do you move the camera around? I would think sliding the mouse to either side of the window would do that but it doesn't. Please help.


Hold down the right mouse button.


----------



## Markisa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluebastion*


How do you move the camera around? I would think sliding the mouse to either side of the window would do that but it doesn't. Please help.


How are you logged in >_< my client checks for updates then times out. I was logged in on it just abit earlier.


----------



## bluebastion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


Hold down the right mouse button.


Nice. thanks...

Also is there any difference in servers? I picked Kashuan since it was the first one and figured most people would just pick the first. Originally was going to pick figaro. lol


----------



## bluebastion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


How are you logged in >_< my client checks for updates then times out. I was logged in on it just abit earlier.


I'm not logged in.. I just played early this morning. I got up at like 5:30am Eastern to try to get a beta key and it worked! Then i played around for like 30 mins before I had to leave for work.

Came home on my lunch break to play around some more, but seems the server is down.


----------



## acadiancrusader

http://www.ffxiv-status.com/


----------



## WhatTheHeo

Sigh...still no beta key


----------



## FallenFaux

How are you guys still getting keys? It's been telling me they're out since last night.


----------



## Markisa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluebastion*


I'm not logged in.. I just played early this morning. I got up at like 5:30am Eastern to try to get a beta key and it worked! Then i played around for like 30 mins before I had to leave for work.

Came home on my lunch break to play around some more, but seems the server is down.











Ahh, yea I was on for like, 5 mins trying to figure out how the heck to A; make Reso native and B: make the program full screen >_> there is a config.exe in the install dir for changing video settings.


----------



## Dhalmel

Got my Key linked finally

Wish I could play though.. traded/sold my 2 gtx 470s. 1 I sold for my new SSD and 2 harddrives and the other was traded for a 5870 from adj408.

http://www.overclock.net/video/80597...5-price-2.html

Haven't heard from this guy since last friday with no tracking number email or 5870 from usps/









also note to self: nvidia chipset mobos suck for socket AM3


----------



## kneeki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


all the torrents you need are in your Documents on your C:\\ drive. Documents -> My Games -> FF Beta -> Downloads -> FFXIV-beta -> random letters ->

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:C4V7OIVZ2Q7EPAGZ7WUYIHCLZ4BQET U3

Is the Magnet link to the 4GB file if that helps ya, make sure you download the file to the correct place, it has to go back to Documents in its respective folders.

This has been said way too many times in this thread now. . . in the same page that I told the other guy that we have all typed it 50 times and he links a guide of how to do exactly what you want. Freaking read the damn thread for just a moment.

I'm disappoint the servers are down, sort of pulled an all nighter for this freaking game after I passed out earlier waiting around for this. I did get to make my character tho, the halberd ranged melee class.


No need to get all upset. I am following the page here, the problem is that he didn't make torrents for the .exe and .rar file. Thanks for your magnet link btw, going to try it out now. And no, I don't have a key yet, but once I get one, I'd like to have the game patched and ready to go.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


How are you guys still getting keys? It's been telling me they're out since last night.


Yes, i cannot apply either.


----------



## falco216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


How are you guys still getting keys? It's been telling me they're out since last night.


What country you in?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falco216*


What country you in?


I am in US


----------



## kneeki

The magnet link didn't work. I've even attempted creating a 'blah.html' file with the link 'clickable', and nothing seems to happen. Hrm!


----------



## FallenFaux

Patch server is up

Edit: seems to be a patch going


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


Ahh, yea I was on for like, 5 mins trying to figure out how the heck to A; make Reso native and B: make the program full screen >_> there is a config.exe in the install dir for changing video settings.


You can also just run ffxivconfig.exe in the dir

Edit: eh sorry double post


----------



## Roger911

So I'm guessing that I'm not the only one who's patch client isn't patching? (Connected but not downloading... stuck on the 09/02 update)


----------



## Riou

I am stuck at 99.8% on D2010.09.02.2000 file.


----------



## Roger911

Aye, that's the one


----------



## boschb

My Favorite part is the update stuck at 47.3% and consuming 75% cpu (of one core)... Now that really sets the bar for what game play should be like when I someday get a key...

Brilliant.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Riou*


I am stuck at 99.8% on D2010.09.02.2000 file.










EDIT: It did infact finish, but why does an updater eat a whole core of cpu? 10 to 1 shot its to play that stupid music over and over again, because we all really enjoy listening to a song while waiting for updates to finish... In all honesty, lets hope its the song, cuz if its the actual update processing -nothing-, that would be way worse... at this point i wouldn't rule it out though.


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roger911*


Aye, that's the one


I have that file already fully downloaded in my uTorrent client. It just seems the FFXIV updater does not detect it properly.

Edit: Okay finally.


----------



## Furai

Yeah there have been a few files I've had to swap from the downloader to utorrent to nab properly. Notably the 4.7gb one, but a couple of others that got stuck hanging.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boschb*


My Favorite part is the update stuck at 47.3% and consuming 75% cpu (of one core)... Now that really sets the bar for what game play should be like when I someday get a key...

Brilliant.


that's funny
I'm at that very same spot. LULZ


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


that's funny
I'm at that very same spot. LULZ


I started it on my desktop and laptop at the same time. My Desktop is done, but my laptop is at 47.3%


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


I started it on my desktop and laptop at the same time. My Desktop is done, but my laptop is at 47.3%


I stopped it and restarted it. Now I'm at 50%


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omeganemesis28*


i stopped it and restarted it. Now i'm at 50%


hax


----------



## acadiancrusader

dont worry, nobody is playing as the lobby server is down


----------



## DayzaStarr

aaaaand deleted cause im stupid and didnt just check back a page for the html, thanks Roger


----------



## Roger911

Well the patch server seems to be working fine now... though as acadian stated, the lobby is down! =(

Edit : Reading is your friend dayz, though if you want a key you need to go to the entry.ffxiv.com site and apply through there. Also, the directories and patch files are created by the patch client, so if you can't get it to connect then you won't get anything from your my documents folder. Though there is a site someone posted here with all the patches and stuff you can download via http, you just gotta dig it up.


----------



## FallenFaux

Lobby is back up.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Add your names to the OCN Friendlist

Gogogogo


----------



## Furai

Great success on the download and installation. I can now boot the launcher. The best part? No key. Super duper!

Edit: So by the temporarily suspended notice, does that mean I should keep trying or that they really did temporarily deactivate the key generation?


----------



## Roger911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


Lobby is back up.


lies! I'm still getting the 1015 error!


----------



## Riou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


Lobby is back up.


----------



## Dtrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furai*


Great success on the download and installation. I can now boot the launcher. The best part? No key. Super duper!


Yeah I just gave up, will try again later. I kind of wanted to test/play it, but maybe later we'll all get a key and be able to experiment. If not someone better right a Review on performance for future buyers


----------



## acadiancrusader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roger911*


lies! I'm still getting the 1015 error!


its up but we still can't log in


----------



## acadiancrusader

http://www.ffxiv-status.com/

i already posted this, but here it is again... it's the status of all the servers


----------



## Microsis

How did all you guys get accounts/client download?
I'm getting a "server too busy" error message on the beta page


----------



## FallenFaux

For anyone that is stuck on the patch from today download this file and follow the instructions. This is not my upload.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4LN5PZ91


----------



## Lrs3329

says applications are temporarily suspended anyone know when and if they will be givin out more keys ?


----------



## Woundingchaney

Im going to use the updater as a stress test.


----------



## Roger911

I managed to snag a key at about 7:30am EST this morning =D. As for a client download, I can't remember who posted it but kudos to the OP of this link! http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/12719...-instructions/


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

I would rather play Runescape at this point...at least I can log in there


----------



## tubers

*"13001 The lobby server connection has encountered an error.
Error Code: 1015
Status:0"*

Wow. So does this still mean the servers are congested? At least I no longer have to "restart" the game whenever this error message pops up w/c was very annoying


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubers* 
*"13001 The lobby server connection has encountered an error.
Error Code: 1015
Status:0"*

Wow. So does this still mean the servers are congested? At least I no longer have to "restart" the game whenever this error message pops up w/c was very annoying









Even though the server status says up, they haven't announced that the emergency maintenance is done yet. My guess is that they are still trying to fix the problem.


----------



## LiLChris

65 guests?









All of you should register, we friendly and helpful and a great community.
Make sure your first post isn't begging for a key...since everyone is having trouble getting one.


----------



## acadiancrusader

woot its up!!!!


----------



## Roger911

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nebel* 
Worst website ever. I registered an account on square enix europe website, i am 100% sure of my account name and password (i can log in/out), and still open beta website reports that either my account name or password is incorrect. I hate ****ty websites, starting to doubt this game.

The main website and the beta website use 2 different logins I believe. Also do remember there is maintenance going on right now.


----------



## AtomicFrost

it's still saying

Quote:

Applications for the FINAL FANTASY XIV Open Beta Test have been temporarily suspended. Please wait until we are ready to accept new applications and then try again."
Also if anybody wants the official installer:

*Edit:* I'm not sure what this installer does . . . . . it might be a patch? What it installs just crashes on my machine. Is this supposed to download the rest of the game like some other mmorpg's?
http://wdl.square-enix.com/ffxiv/dow...ffxivsetup.exe

I'm not sure if it has been already been posted.


----------



## LiLChris

Yea its been posted, but there is better solutions.

Guide here - http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/12719...-instructions/


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiLChris*


Yea its been posted, but there is better solutions.

Guide here - http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/12719...-instructions/



Was the download from Square Enix supposed to download the game? All it did was crash when I would launch what it installed.

Edit: ROFL looks like I need to update my ATI drivers.

Edit 2: Updating the drivers fixed it.







I feel like I lost some geek creed from having outdated ATI drivers.


----------



## hollowtek

Lol i got the same "registration is temporarily suspended". Lame! And I've been trying since the 31st lol.


----------



## tubers

is there a PVP in this game? or Guild battles (mass PVP)?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Just got home from work... getting the server error yet again.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Dont like this game, espcially since im only getting 10 fps with everything turned down on my laptop...gts 360, core i5, 4gig ddr3 ram....i call bs


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*


Dont like this game, espcially since im only getting 10 fps with everything turned down on my laptop...gts 360, core i5, 4gig ddr3 ram....i call bs


The frame rate is terrible, even on my desktop, I'm guessing it's because of the high concentration of players though.

Honestly the game need some kind of tutorial since it doesn't explain anything to you. I can't even log onto the beta forums to see if there some kind of guide or how-to.


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*


Dont like this game, espcially since im only getting 10 fps with everything turned down on my laptop...gts 360, core i5, 4gig ddr3 ram....i call bs


Umm you realize that a GTS360 is FAR from a powerful gpu right?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*


Dont like this game, espcially since im only getting 10 fps with everything turned down on my laptop...gts 360, core i5, 4gig ddr3 ram....i call bs


To be honest the gts360 aint all that great of a card. everything else seems to be ok though, can you OC your i5?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


*The frame rate is terrible, even on my desktop, I'm guessing it's because of the high concentration of players though.*

Honestly the game need some kind of tutorial since it doesn't explain anything to you. I can't even log onto the beta forums to see if there some kind of guide or how-to.


Correct, playing FFXI for 5 years and WoW for about 2 now, anywhere there's a high concentration of people will kill your fps. I run WoW maxed on ultra, get 60fps solid everywhere except a main city when it's crowded with people. In FFXI Whitegate was the same way, mass hub for people, 10 or lower fps.


----------



## Bikkit

I've finished updating, it took ages to install and now... now I've forgotten my damn password and the server is too busy so I can't request a new one!


----------



## acadiancrusader

game is epic in scale! but hot damn, the software mouse blows royally. gonna have to install a gamepad for this


----------



## Ikrin

Any mirrors for today's patches? Megaupload states that I've exceeded the download limit for today.


----------



## groundzero9

Wow.. your character looks totally different in game than in the creator. Also I just died and can't respawn...


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


Any mirrors for today's patches? Megaupload states that I've exceeded the download limit for today.










restart your DSL/Cable modem or renew your IP address lease on your router.

Guess i'll watch some clint eastwood movies while this dl's


----------



## b.walker36

Anyone know how long registration will be suspended. Are they doing it randomly or will it be down for a while. I really cant wait until the 22nd hahah


----------



## Ikrin

I have all the patches in place, but it still attempts to download 6 patches.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
To be honest the gts360 aint all that great of a card. everything else seems to be ok though, can you OC your i5?

If only there was a Low polygon version of this game it might give some appeal to the ones with lesser hardware xD


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tubers* 
If only there was a Low polygon version of this game it might give some appeal to the ones with lesser hardware xD

I can get the benchmark to run ok on this thing (sig rig laptop) but I only manage a score of about 2.5k on it. If I can ever get a beta key I'm gonna see what I can tweak settings wise.


----------



## Slic

the connection keep timing out for me when I tried updating it! RAWR


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slic* 
the connection keep timing out for me when I tried updating it! RAWR

I'm on file 6/6 99.9% downloading to install it . . . .







Also no key still . . . .









EDIT: YES it finished and is checking the files. . . of course this happens 3 seconds after I post about it not working. -_-


----------



## coolgreen1

My client is still crashing even with the 7800gtx. The exception code is 0xc0000005. It says ffxviboot.exe is crashing. I think the code means access violation error. How do I fix this.


----------



## coolgreen1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost* 
I'm on file 6/6 99.9% downloading to install it . . . .







Also no key still . . . .









EDIT: YES it finished and is checking the files. . . of course this happens 3 seconds after I post about it not working. -_-

lol at edit


----------



## Tchernobyl

applications still suspended ;_; I needs a key, goddamnit! >_>


----------



## Slic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost* 
I'm on file 6/6 99.9% downloading to install it . . . .







Also no key still . . . .









EDIT: YES it finished and is checking the files. . . of course this happens 3 seconds after I post about it not working. -_-

Mine at 1/6 Time remaining 26:54:02
Local Connection 1
Download Speed 1Kb/s


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slic* 
Mine at 1/6 Time remaining 26:54:02
Local Connection 1
Download Speed 1Kb/s

I think they are having some major issues with their patch server. Earlier today I was getting ~1.5 - 1.6 Mb/s on the files. I was also seeding to ~55 people in the downloader. Then right when it got close to being done with file 6 boom.

If anything, so far this beta has me convinced that they need to push the retail release back at least ~2 - 3 weeks.

Edit: WOOT it installed.







Now I just need a key. Even if I get a key I can't play tonight because they are bringing the servers down for maintenance.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Correct, playing FFXI for 5 years and WoW for about 2 now, anywhere there's a high concentration of people will kill your fps. I run WoW maxed on ultra, get 60fps solid everywhere except a main city when it's crowded with people. In FFXI Whitegate was the same way, mass hub for people, 10 or lower fps.

eh.
I never had FPS drops in FFXI below 20-25 FPS honestly. And that's my M1710 laptop included.

This game certainly has its performance issues all over the place. 1920x1080, no AA, and the draw distance is clearly poo. I don't get more than 20FPS it seems. The best part is, NPCs and other players take forever to load. Most of the time I am "by myself". No one on screen appears unless I sit still for a minute or two.

But I don't doubt Square fixing these yet. It is beta, and the visuals are tremendous. The first hour I felt like I was legitimitely playing a full fledged Final Fantasy singleplayer game it was so epic. Not that it still isn't, but now the other players are noticeable and it feels like FFXI again (which I loved).
If ATi ever fixes their drivers for the 4870x2, I'm sure it'll run better for me even as it is. But considering ATi is apparently forcing people like me to upgrade by borking our cards...... it might be awhile till I can.

And guys, hello
Put your name and server in on the list!
Time to build up these friend lists.


----------



## boschb

For those that cant figure out the torrent PM me if you want me to upload you the files via FTP or something (you need to setup a server/forwarding). I downloaded everything via the ffxiv updater, and is up to date as of today, right now.

First come first serve. My upload maxes around 6Mbit/s.

I still need a Spare Game Key if anyone can help me out.

Cheers


----------



## The-Real-Link

Quote:


Originally Posted by *acadiancrusader* 
game is epic in scale! but hot damn, the software mouse blows royally. gonna have to install a gamepad for this

The beta had a lot of mouse software lag because JPN users don't use a mouse as much according to ZAM's site. I do hope for retail it is fixed though.

Oh and to the user wondering how to respawn, bring up the lower right menu, then click on return / warp and it will return you to the nearest Aetheryte (that is, unless it's changed from Closed to Open beta).


----------



## Cretz

This game is supposed to be out in how many days??


----------



## Riou

Have they fixed Nvidia performance issues yet?


----------



## jameschisholm

To get a Game key, just make a square enix id account, and apply for it, i got mine straight away, downloaded the latest open beta 1.23gb patch and all the small ones (i already had the client fully patched was in closed beta), ive been playing all night!

love it.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cretz* 
This game is supposed to be out in how many days??

earliest is the 22th for collector editions.
The standard comes out the 30th

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/81...on-thread.html


----------



## boschb

WOW all this time the last 87 pages of this thread, we must have been doing something wrong... so simple!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
To get a Game key, just make a square enix id account, and apply for it, i got mine straight away, downloaded the latest open beta 1.23gb patch and all the small ones (i already had the client fully patched was in closed beta), ive been playing all night!

love it.


----------



## Acroma

I'd play it if I could download it.... The patcher eats all my up and gives me no down.........


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
eh.
I never had FPS drops in FFXI below 20-25 FPS honestly. And that's my M1710 laptop included.

This game certainly has its performance issues all over the place. 1920x1080, no AA, and the draw distance is clearly poo. I don't get more than 20FPS it seems. The best part is, NPCs and other players take forever to load. Most of the time I am "by myself". No one on screen appears unless I sit still for a minute or two.

But I don't doubt Square fixing these yet. It is beta, and the visuals are tremendous. The first hour I felt like I was legitimitely playing a full fledged Final Fantasy singleplayer game it was so epic. Not that it still isn't, but now the other players are noticeable and it feels like FFXI again (which I loved).
If ATi ever fixes their drivers for the 4870x2, I'm sure it'll run better for me even as it is. But considering ATi is apparently forcing people like me to upgrade by borking our cards...... it might be awhile till I can.

And guys, hello
Put your name and server in on the list!
Time to build up these friend lists.

I can't get it to add me! I click save and nothing happens?!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sickened1* 
I can't get it to add me! I click save and nothing happens?!

it takes 5 minutes for it to show up on the page after you click save


----------



## Markisa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riou* 
Have they fixed Nvidia performance issues yet?

On my Gtx 470 latest drivers I had bad fps maxed with 16AA Q so I dropped it to 8AA Q, dropped shadows to high and rest is still maxed and looks like I have 60+fps. Playing it in window mode maximized as much as possible (still has top bar), if you alt tab from full screen it just X's itself out









*
ALSO, WHAT DO I DO WHEN I DIE. How do I get back up?!?!!!?!?!?! Anyone know, I'm stuck Lolz. DONT ATTACK THE DODO BIRDS.*


----------



## jameschisholm

go to the menu "-" and go to return.


----------



## Slic

anyone know, if there is a way to download the patch manually (outsource download)? stupid server is not responding


----------



## jcde7ago

Does anyone know why it's defaulting to windowed mode and I can't change it? Or is it meant to run like that on purpose?


----------



## Cretz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slic* 
anyone know, if there is a way to download the patch manually (outsource download)? stupid server is not responding

torrent files in your documents\\my games\\final fantasy beta folder.


----------



## Dotard

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slic* 
anyone know, if there is a way to download the patch manually (outsource download)? stupid server is not responding

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...l#post10558660


----------



## Slic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dotard* 
http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...l#post10558660

Thanks, I found the torrent version also

http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/12719...-instructions/


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcde7ago* 
Does anyone know why it's defaulting to windowed mode and I can't change it? Or is it meant to run like that on purpose?

You been on the ffxiv beta client configuration tool, and changed it?


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
You been on the ffxiv beta client configuration tool, and changed it?

Nope, I didn't touch any of that...is there any way to change it?

EDIT: Figured it out.


----------



## Slic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcde7ago* 
Nope, I didn't touch any of that...is there any way to change it?

EDIT: Figured it out.

C:\\Program Files (x86)\\SquareEnix\\FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version\\ffxivconfig.exe

General> Video Settings> Display Mode > Full Screen


----------



## Stevo

I just can't get a dang game key....


----------



## FallenFaux

For those of you that are totally lost, I found the beta game guide on the beta forums. Everything you could want to know, and the non-exists tutorial didn't show you.









https://dev-na.ffxiv.com/ubbthreads....2584#Post12584

Also, has anyone figured out hardware cursor yet? It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Has anyone actually gotten a key in the last few hours? Or is it still suspended from yesterday, or whenever this mess started? :/


----------



## Keatonus

I got mine early this morning.


----------



## umeris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Keatonus* 
I got mine early this morning.

I have been trying to get mine since 6am (est) and it has been suspended all day.


----------



## Sickened1

As of right now, im going to be blunt. I really dislike the game, for a few reasons. The game doesn't take full advantage of hardware despite FPS, ive never seen my GPU usage above 70% while getting around 25 fps. Menu's are extremely sluggish. Quests and skills don't tell you how to do anything, just to actually do it. Software mouse is complete trash. Crafting is going to be a pain without already knowing the recipes. My combat bar broke(I can't place skills on it anymore). Probably a few more things im forgetting.

Yes yes yes, i know its beta. Im just stating what i don't like about it. Thats the point of beta


----------



## ressurrectin

Direct patch & client downloads at tehkrizz.net

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sickened1* 
As of right now, im going to be blunt. I really dislike the game, for a few reasons. The game doesn't take full advantage of hardware despite FPS, ive never seen my GPU usage above 70% while getting around 25 fps. Menu's are extremely sluggish. Quests and skills don't tell you how to do anything, just to actually do it. Software mouse is complete trash. Crafting is going to be a pain without already knowing the recipes. My combat bar broke(I can't place skills on it anymore). Probably a few more things im forgetting.

Yes yes yes, i know its beta. Im just stating what i don't like about it. Thats the point of beta









Agree with you on most points, To me it feels like it was designed to be played *only* with a console controller, no mouse in mind.


----------



## Oneironaut

I've been trying to get a key for about the last 6 hours. I'd like to know if anyone was able to get a key in the last few hours as well. Guess I'll just keep trying in the mean time.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

ok I guess I'll make an OCN linkshell if I have enough gil unless someone else wants to do that.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sickened1* 
As of right now, im going to be blunt. I really dislike the game, for a few reasons. The game doesn't take full advantage of hardware despite FPS, ive never seen my GPU usage above 70% while getting around 25 fps. Menu's are extremely sluggish. Quests and skills don't tell you how to do anything, just to actually do it. Software mouse is complete trash. Crafting is going to be a pain without already knowing the recipes. My combat bar broke(I can't place skills on it anymore). Probably a few more things im forgetting.

Yes yes yes, i know its beta. Im just stating what i don't like about it. Thats the point of beta









Welcome to an SE mmo. FFXI is the exact same way. And I can tell you right now, I don't plan to play this with a mousse/kb ever. Just like FFXI, XIV is designed to be a console MMO, and the game is 1000x easier to control using a usb controller.


----------



## Sickened1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye* 
Welcome to an SE mmo. FFXI is the exact same way. And I can tell you right now, I don't plan to play this with a mousse/kb ever. Just like FFXI, XIV is designed to be a console MMO, and the game is 1000x easier to control using a usb controller.

I have no problem using the keyboard. But i mean for god sakes, if they are going to incorporate a mouse function, don't use a POS software mouse, use the hardware.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sickened1* 
I have no problem using the keyboard. But i mean for god sakes, if they are going to incorporate a mouse function, don't use a POS software mouse, use the hardware.

I am a bit shocked by that, since FFXI has always had an option for hardware mouse.

Anyway, one of the things I liked about FFXI was the fact that the crafting was difficult, and you had to figure out the recipes, and you could fail at it. I also liked/hated the vagueness of quests, it's not like wow where they mark it nicely on your map and hold your hand the whole way.

Playing FFXI I always wondered what it was like when it first started and no one knew how to do ANYTHING, and I want the chance to be there for that. With XIV I can.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Need to come up with an OCN linkshell name. No punctuation can be done.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slic* 
Mine at 1/6 Time remaining 26:54:02
Local Connection 1
Download Speed 1Kb/s

I get this when I launch it, even though I've already downloaded all the necessary patches and placed them in the correct folders.

Any help??


----------



## boschb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sickened1* 
As of right now, im going to be blunt. I really dislike the game, for a few reasons. The game doesn't take full advantage of hardware despite FPS, ive never seen my GPU usage above 70% while getting around 25 fps. Menu's are extremely sluggish. Quests and skills don't tell you how to do anything, just to actually do it. Software mouse is complete trash. Crafting is going to be a pain without already knowing the recipes. My combat bar broke(I can't place skills on it anymore). Probably a few more things im forgetting.

Yes yes yes, i know its beta. Im just stating what i don't like about it. Thats the point of beta









This made me want to bring something to light at this point.... No No No man this is beta, we should all be expecting way more out of it... This is not the FIRST beta... this is Open Beta... Basically the GAME! I mean release is in 3 weeks! this should SING right now.

FFXI made me want to punch myself in the nuts at some points, thats a fact (nurfing my dragoon as soon as i got 50 really pissed me off). So being completely realistic here, if anyone is expecting that when the game is released (either 22nd or 30th) that it will be completely 'fixed', 'better', 'faster', because of all this beta testing, your assuming that these developers care enough to read any user input from these forums, the closed beta forums, or anything at all... yah right!

As a software developer myself, at this stage in the game (3 weeks before a release), its strictly band-aid time because everyone is more concerned with breaking something big, than fixing anything at all. Based on everyone's comments, this game sounds like it was developed by idiots from the ground up. Basic failures across the board is what were looking at here. (though i do here the graphics are pretty







This wont be changing by release day friends. Maybe 3 months after if your lucky. More likely if they are this far behind at Open Beta, i wouldn't expect much till 6mo-1yr.

Personally this whole Beta process has shown me exactly what I needed to see in-order to not buy it right away. Made that mistake with Aion. I mean come on man, basic **** is failing all over the place... No HW Mouse?! Don't forget there was a closed beta MONTHS AGO. How about a web page that works for keys! scratch that, just email us all keys since you have us on the mailing list... scratch that... just activate all our damn accounts! We have them! Then all you have to do is piss us off by capping the users at one time on the servers... F ME, I could write a web page on amazon cloud or google app engine in a couple days that could handle everyone, including myself! I think we can forget about handling all those people in game at the same time at this point.

Anyone (that actually got in the game at some point), says it was slow, choppy, low fps, laggy...etc... do you think this was a flood of people? Your F'ing nuts, they closed off the keys so fast, and no one could download the game even, that i bet 90% of the people that would like to BETA TEST it didn't because they couldn't download it. That brings me to another point... ***, torrents are nothing new, they are easy, **** you can get an open source library to do it probably... why does square suck at this? Grandma's oven can probably download torrents now... Ohh but I do enjoy the music... that is overly loud... and eats an entire CPU core of my system to play... yah /clap /clap you SOB's...

The greatest failure is yet to come, mark my words... wait till release day. Though i would bet my OB key (if i had one) that will be delayed... **** it should if they want to have any credibility left!

Rant Done.

Thank You.


----------



## thisispatrick

Even though Aion was a disaster game. I recall the OB being better than this...


----------



## burksdb

gah ive been trying to get a key since they opened yesterday......


----------



## companion_cube

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thisispatrick*


Even though Aion was a disaster game. I recall the OB being better than this...


It was already in Korea months before we got to test it, so they had the benefit of 6 months worth of player feedback.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

As I recall, if memory serves, FFXI beta was a mixed thing as well. Launch wasn't too fantastic but as time progressed they really made the game alot better. At least, until I stopped playing then after that I don't know.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:



11030 File download timed out. Please shut down and restart FINAL FANTASY XIV.3:40012.20498.20049


----------



## Markisa

I don't understand this game at all, too many weird things and no explanation or help in game what so ever from players or ingame Tutorials. If anyone knows a question

*1. How do you open your ability book, like to use Lay of the Land?

2. How do I get new abilities, training?

3. What do I do with completed leve's? Like, the exchange thingie won't work for me unless I select all of my quests.*

Thanks in advance


----------



## FallenFaux

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


I don't understand this game at all, too many weird things and no explanation or help in game what so ever from players or ingame Tutorials. If anyone knows a question

*1. How do you open your ability book, like to use Lay of the Land?

2. How do I get new abilities, training?

3. What do I do with completed leve's? Like, the exchange thingie won't work for me unless I select all of my quests.*

Thanks in advance


Here's a link to the online tutorial thing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FallenFaux*


For those of you that are totally lost, I found the beta game guide on the beta forums. Everything you could want to know, and the non-exists tutorial didn't show you.









https://dev-na.ffxiv.com/ubbthreads....2584#Post12584

Also, has anyone figured out hardware cursor yet? It's driving me nuts.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Any idea when the next round of keys is going to open up? I can log in just fine to the app site, but I always get taken to the 'Applications are temporarily suspended' page


----------



## Furai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Any idea when the next round of keys is going to open up? I can log in just fine to the app site, but I always get taken to the 'Applications are temporarily suspended' page


Not a clue, but I've been checking every hour or so. We're in the same boat.


----------



## blazarcher

Man updating this client takes forever! I mean seriously I'm like stuck at 9.5%!


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furai*


Not a clue, but I've been checking every hour or so. We're in the same boat.










Same. I have been trying all day. I guess I got lucky that I was able to download the client.


----------



## Ikrin

No one with an answer to my past questions?? How do we manually install the patches? I've tried re-launching the boot.exe. I don't think there should be anything to download, if it's supposed to scan and find them in the corresponding folders.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


No one with an answer to my past questions?? How do we manually install the patches? I've tried re-launching the boot.exe. I don't think there should be anything to download, if it's supposed to scan and find them in the corresponding folders.


You put the patch files back in the directory and the downloader finds them


----------



## Ikrin

What do you mean by put *back* in the directory?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


What do you mean by put *back* in the directory?


C:\\Users\\USERNAME\\Documents\\My Games\\FINAL FANTASY XIV Beta Version\\downloads\\ffxiv-beta\\d96437e6\\patch

You put the downloaded patch files there.


----------



## Furai

Your Users/My Docs/My Games/FFXIV Beta Version/downloads/ffxiv-beta

folder should have a pair of oddly-named folders within. In the "metainfo" folders, you should find torrent files. To download and install manually, instead of running the boot.exe from wherever you installed it to, open these torrent files with utorrent for better speeds. The majority of these files should be small, with the exception of 1 at 4.7gb.

After downloading these files (they will download into "patch" folders), you'll want to replace the original patch folders in the aforementioned file path with the new ones, then re-launch the boot.exe file, which will finish parsing and install the client.


----------



## Ikrin

I already downloaded all the necessary patches, as I said earlier. So I need to delete the old patch folders and replace them? Otherwise, I already placed all the patches in the proper locations.


----------



## Furai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


I already downloaded all the necessary patches, as I said earlier. So I need to delete the old patch folders and replace them? Otherwise, I already placed all the patches in the proper locations.


If you've already finished replacing all of the patches, and the boot.exe isn't giving you any grief (like an error or message saying some files aren't complete), then you just need to let it sit and finish. It does some extra downloading and parsing to change things around, and eventually becomes the game launcher.


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Im in game but my fps is ridiculous low, Im thinking it must be my processor, my core i5 just wont cut it...i got all the stuff turned way down and im getting like 15 fps...this is terrible.


----------



## Ikrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furai*


If you've already finished replacing all of the patches, and the boot.exe isn't giving you any grief (like an error or message saying some files aren't complete), then you just need to let it sit and finish. It does some extra downloading and parsing to change things around, and eventually becomes the game launcher.


I've tried that. Whenever I launch it, it tries to download files that I've already placed in their respective patch folders. I'm constantly stuck at 1/6, with 3.3%, and all the info at the bottom seems to be 0. It eventually times out and asks me to restart the program.


----------



## Markisa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*


Im in game but my fps is ridiculous low, Im thinking it must be my processor, my core i5 just wont cut it...i got all the stuff turned way down and im getting like 15 fps...this is terrible.


I get 20 fps on my gtx 470 /phenom II. The game doesn't like nVidia cards. I have bout medium settings but yea.

My 5770 is handling it much better than my gtx 470.


----------



## sugiik

excuse me i need help the client download beside via. squaresoft / official site....can someone help ?

my speed always @0.0.kB/s


----------



## burksdb

finally just got my key.... their semi working now better try while you still can


----------



## Oneironaut

Get your key now! go go go!


----------



## Stevo

Just got mine...


----------



## tubers

The game is too much for me to handle xD Im stuck at lvl 6 and dont know what to do anymore other than manually grind to lvl 10 for the Guildleves. Im stuck in the quest to check out the fisher guild and the "musketeers" guild xD IDK what else to do xD


----------



## Aftermidnight

thanks for the update guys! got my key!


----------



## Laylow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aftermidnight*


thanks for the update guys! got my key!


^^ This! Thanks guys.


----------



## b.walker36

Haha came on here to let you know they are giving keys again looks like im late but as of now they are still doing it so hurry.


----------



## Tchernobyl

Got mah key! \\o/

I've long since downloaded the files through torrent. Where exactly do they go? The same place the torrent files themselves are, or...? (post a filepath, preferably







)


----------



## Ikrin

http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/12719...-instructions/

I still can't get it to accept the patches. It continues to try to download 6 files, and stop at 3.3% on the first one. >.<


----------



## galaxyy

Thanks for the update! Finally have my key...


----------



## umeris

also got my key


----------



## Tchernobyl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikrin*


http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/12719...-instructions/

I still can't get it to accept the patches. It continues to try to download 6 files, and stop at 3.3% on the first one. >.<


Awesome, perfect link. Have some rep, sir!


----------



## un1b4ll

Finally! Now I get to bang my head against a SW mouse when I get home!


----------



## kurt1288

The website to download the client is so stink'n slow.


----------



## Karasu

So uhhh imight be stupid or something but I've been accepted for the open beta but I just can't find the download link ~_~

Edit: nvm


----------



## Oneshfifty

sweet im in, but the gameplay is soooo slugish :/


----------



## Futan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *companion_cube*


It was already in Korea months before we got to test it, so they had the benefit of 6 months worth of player feedback.


This has been in Alpha/Beta for 6 months, excluding any inhouse testing done before that. So SE also had 6 months of player feedback.


----------



## DayzaStarr

Edit....fixed and downloading...ugh what a pain this has been


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

discussion thread - put your name in the googlespreadsheet


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugiik* 
excuse me i need help the client download beside via. squaresoft / official site....can someone help ?

my speed always @0.0.kB/s

bump the request ^^


----------



## Evtron

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oneshfifty* 
sweet im in, but the gameplay is soooo slugish :/

Disable Ambient Occlusion & Depth of Field in the config - it's the only thing that makes it playable - also this is NOT optimized for SLI or XFire - using either will reduce your FPS


----------



## Riou

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Futan* 
This has been in Alpha/Beta for 6 months, excluding any inhouse testing done before that. So SE also had 6 months of player feedback.

Yeah, FFXIV runs likes molasses especially on Nvidia rigs.


----------



## Roger911

anyone know where to repair equipment in limsa?


----------



## Marafice Eye

WOO! Got in finally, game runs relatively fine for me, right about 30 fps with a tad of tweaking. Full-screen 1600x900 btw.

Controls easily too with my 360 controller. Played FFXI for 5 years with it so it feels like second nature to me.


----------



## shiarua

*How To Update FFXIV Client Via Torrents*


----------



## fudgedelic

Someone has posted the client and patches to the usenet as well, so if you have a good provider I'd recommend that.


----------



## JustusIV

Time after time MMO launches are like this. I am so turned off by this process count me out for the game completely.


----------



## Stevo

hmmm just tried playing this on my htpc, amd 250 and 3450.... runs very choppy


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevo* 
hmmm just tried playing this on my htpc, amd 250 and 3450.... runs very choppy

Ok, I did some tweaking to get this to run around 30fps (keep in mind that's actually in-game in control of your character, not the cutscenes which are still like 15fps for me)

vvv-From the System Info section of the config tool-vvv

-=-=-=-=-=-=- System Information -=-=-=-=-=-=-

Operating SystemMicrosoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64bit (build 7600)
ProcessorIntel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8700 @ 2.53GHz
Number of ProcessorsLogical Core Count 2 Physical Core Count 2
BIOSBIOS Date: 09/22/09 17:33:18 Ver: 08.00.14
LanguageEnglish (Regional Setting: English)
Physical Memory6143.035MB
Virtual Memory2047.875MB
Page File12284.215MB
StorageC:\\ Hard Disk Drive Total Disk Space 451.113GB Free Disk Space 37.260GB
DirectX VersionDirectX 11
Graphic Device(s)NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260M
+Device\\\\.\\DISPLAY1
+ChipGeForce GTX 260M
+MakerNVIDIA
+Video Memory1005.563 MB
+Shared Video Memory2815.518 MB
+DAC TypeIntegrated RAMDAC
+Display Mode1600 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
+Drivernvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,n vwgf2um,nvwgf2um
+Driver Version8.17.0011.9716
+Driver Date3/16/2010 5:01:53 PM
+Driver LanguageEnglish
+Vertex Shader3.0
+Pixel Shader3.0
+Vertex TextureSupported

This is directly from the config tool for XIV

-Video Settings-

Display Mode - Fullscreen
Window Size - 1600x900
Multisampling - no AA
Buffer Size - Resolution
Shadow Detail - Lowest

-Graphics Settings-

Ambient Occlusion - Not Checked
Depth of Field - Not Checked
Disable Cutscene Effects - Not Checked (need to try this to see if I can get an fps boost for the cutscenes
Texture Quality - Standard
Texture Filtering - Low

So sure, it doesn't look as good as it possibly can, but I can play fullscreen at 30fps which is fine by me, and it still looks great.

Btw, I did try running it in a window at 1280x720 with the same settings, even worse fps. I hate running windowed.


----------



## Shrimp

Looking at the benchmark results, I know my CPU is doing more harm than my GPU, and it's quite laggy (During cut scenes however, it's very smooth). However, my friend plays Final Fantasy XI on the Xbox 360 and I swear this runs as well as that does so maybe it's just how the game is.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Roger911*


anyone know where to repair equipment in limsa?


In the vendor area. There should be an NPC who will do it in between two of the stalls. Or do it yourself.


----------



## Hexa

n/m


----------



## Markisa

The game lags so bad now that they have the beta codes properly going out. . GG the game just went from bad to worst to play. My 2 sec fire spell takes 25 seconds to cast. And the mobs dont fight back..........


----------



## mechtech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JustusIV*


Time after time MMO launches are like this. I am so turned off by this process count me out for the game completely.


This isn't an mmo launch, this is an open beta. Open betas are always swamped by tons of people, filled to capacity, and laggy as hell. That's the point (stress testing).

In the real release they'll just roll out more servers as more people join. Of course the experience is usually pretty terrible for the first week of release (as 100% of the population is concentrated into a few starting areas), I don't really think that will ever change.


----------



## LiLChris

Wow everyone is right, the official downloader takes up alot of dam resources!









Going to try the other methods, not sure which is best from here.
http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/12719...-instructions/

Any suggestions those who have done everything?


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markisa*


The game lags so bad now that they have the beta codes properly going out. . GG the game just went from bad to worst to play. My 2 sec fire spell takes 25 seconds to cast. And the mobs dont fight back..........


Wow, you certainly have it bad. I'm playing an archer right now and the delay between shots only seems to be a few seconds (until network lag kicks in, then it increases a bit). I figure the mobs barely fighting back is mainly due to being in a starter area, letting you get the feel of positioning and such (aka my shot crits a LOT more often from behind), and letting you warm up to the combat system.

I'm still a bit iffy on the combat system, they went with an action bar, yet still use a semi-turnbased ATB type system. I have plenty of stamina in the stamina gauge, yet I cannot spam Light Shot until the gauge is drained. It fires, then cools down until my 'turn' is ready again. I'm not saying this is bad, it's just... a bit weird.

I do like that they maintained the lock-on circle strafing ability in combat, I can engage an enemy from any direction and then quickly move behind without having to mess with camera controls or how my body is turned, it's always facing the mob. I also like the fact that (at least with my archer), if I have a shot queued up, my character will stop and take the shot mid-movement. I don't have to worry about timing it to not miss a shot (like with a hunter in WoW).

I love the look and feel of the game so far, although I'm not too fond of the english voice acting so far, honestly seems bad, like most of the VA in FFXIII.

Contrary to most people, I like the balance they have struck between FFXI's extreme vagueness with quests, and most other MMO's extreme hand-holding. I like that they say 'Hey, go here, I'll mark it on your map' but they don't tell you exactly who to speak to.

One thing I sincerely miss from FFXi is the /heal. Being able to kneel down and heal over time when out of combat was nice. Granted there is very slow health regen in this game, it takes an exceedingly long time, and I'd much rather have the /heal back.

I don't quite understand the point of the stance change (aka switching between passive/aggressive). Why not just be auto passive out of combat? FFXI does this, the mob dies, you switch back to a passive stance with your weapon put away.

I did notice a TON of 'instancing' I'm hoping this is just due to being a starter area, because I don't like the idea of being 'phased out' from everyone else while doing a quest.

I've only played a couple hours so far, and my complaints are few. My biggest gripe is the mass lag and fps drops when in the main cities and the major hubs. I know this is common, as every MMO I've ever played was like that. But having the game chug down to sub 10fps when at a hub like a quest giver, or one of those stone things (I forget their names) makes accepting/progressing in quests, extremely long.

I did get a tad frustrated at first when I couldn't find my new abilities from ranking up, but thankfully someone was kind enough to answer my question when I asked in game.

I have 100% decided to get the collector's edition on the 22nd and can't wait to start fully. I've never had the opportunity to participate in the launch of an MMO and be there as EVERYONE is learning how to play and what to do.

Also, for those of you having clunky control issues... get a controller, the game was designed for one, just like FFXI. I've had no issues while using my controller.


----------



## tubers

Does anyone know a website where I can help or even check out guides? I really want to go further down the "Quests" part (I think this is the "Single Player Story Progression" or whatever it is called). I have just finished the very first Quest called "Treasures of the Main" and stuck on how to find another Quest that progresses the story aspect of the game.

Please? Any tips/advice/suggestions? I really need help and would appreciate any.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cloudus

Everyone go into open beta if you can~ and if you cant, join up in the game when it releases, you wont be dissapointed


----------



## tubers

I would also love to know if the PS3 and 360 version of this game will be able to play with us in our PC version. Like same servers and stuff no strings attached. Or are the PS3 and 360 seperate from each other and seperate from the PC version as well?


----------



## Furai

I don't know. To be honest, I'm not very impressed so far. The graphics are gorgeous, but the gameplay is sluggish in comparison to some of the more popular MMOs out there. And I don't mean lag-wise. Everything just functions... slowly. Not to mention the semi-turn-based play.

I'm also not a fan of these timed-quests. They're dandy here and there, but about half of the ones I've seen thus far are timed. I was so disgusted by that discovery that I logged out right there earlier.

Additionally, the software mouse is garbage, and practically nothing is key bound. Having to navigate menus through that mouse is just atrocious. While this is a beta, it IS open beta, and release is but a couple of weeks away. This is more or less the game, and I currently find it somewhat lacking.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Gonna have to agree with basically everything. The mouse is quite literally game breaking for me.

Tried to use my 360 pad and ended up plugging it back into my 360 as since the sticks no longer sit dead in the middle, the unadjustable "zero movement" range of the game had me doing the macarena while I tried to find out just w t f I was actually supposed to be doing.

Between all this and the disgustingly sluggish install/update process, the game completely killed my high tbh







.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Been doing fine, though yeah like other posters said, turning on AA, AO, and DoF absolutely destroyed my framerate (though this system isn't top of the line either, mind you). You can bring up the side menu by hitting number pad - like in FFXI, which is nice.

I think again the only reason stuff is lagging so much is because of the stress testing as everyone says. During the far more reasonably populated closed beta you might say, there was no lag at all for input.

Believe it or not, the open beta's mouse is a hair _faster_ than closed beta's. Is it totally smooth and perfect? Far from it. But it's moderately usable now


----------



## Nebel

Can anyone explain me why can't I apply for open beta?
I have a Square Enix account, I can log in/out, but when I try to apply for open beta, I get "incorrect username/password" error, even tho I'm not typing anything wrong. I even tried to register another account but it says my email is already registered (which is not a surprise -.-). Why is their website so ****ed up?

Edit:
Nevermind, I'm so tired of this piece of **** that I'm uninstalling it and not even going to bother with something so unneccessarily complicated.


----------



## Vhox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubers*


I would also love to know if the PS3 and 360 version of this game will be able to play with us in our PC version. Like same servers and stuff no strings attached. Or are the PS3 and 360 seperate from each other and seperate from the PC version as well?



There is no 360 version. PC & PS3 only. I'm quite sure we won't see cross platform servers. There will be enough load on the servers. Have to remember, there is no US/EU/JPN 'server/realms', we all play together on the JPN hosted servers.


----------



## Jinto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhox*


There is no 360 version. PC & PS3 only. I'm quite sure we won't see cross platform servers. There will be enough load on the servers. Have to remember, there is no US/EU/JPN 'server/realms', we all play together on the JPN hosted servers.


From what I understand *ALL* regions (North America, Japan, France, Germany) and both platforms (PC, PS3) will be linked. It's the same as FFXI was.


----------



## Maven

Hey if anyone still has no key, I believe they are giving them out again, I just got mine.


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jinto*


From what I understand *ALL* regions (North America, Japan, France, Germany) and both platforms (PC, PS3) will be linked. It's the same as FFXI was.


Yep.


----------



## Xiorath

32 kb/s.......great this is going to take dayssssssssssss


----------



## kwang2009

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiorath*


32 kb/s.......great this is going to take dayssssssssssss


Try here:

http://www.ffxivcore.com/topic/12719...-instructions/


----------



## tubers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Viscerous*


Yep.


Can anyone please confirm this? Like an article link or something. That would be awesome if FFXIV is just ONE game for all the PS3, 360, PC and all over the world. If only there were more mobs xD


----------



## Viscerous

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tubers*


Can anyone please confirm this? Like an article link or something. That would be awesome if FFXIV is just ONE game for all the PS3, 360, PC and all over the world. If only there were more mobs xD


There is no 360 version...

If you have the beta it should be obvious that you are playing with a lot of Japanese players. That's why there is the translate feature. FFXI was linked across both platforms too.


----------



## Enphenate

I dont know about this game, im not too far into it, maybe the 4th quest or so but everything seems so glitchy. The software mouse is killing me too, so laggy and unresponsive with my 460 sli. The combat seems a little meh as well. Ill play a little more and maybe try to tweak some settings and see if it runs any better for me.


----------



## Xiorath

even torrents are going 100kb/s 
edit: oops did I say 100 kb/s? the 4 gig file is going 6.7 kb/s..
FAIL
lol @ Square Enix. just what I expected from them.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xiorath*


even torrents are going 100kb/s 
edit: oops did I say 100 kb/s? the 4 gig file is going 6.7 kb/s..
FAIL
lol @ Square Enix. just what I expected from them.


I had 250kb/s the last 2 days from an iPhone...
Sometimes even 300kb/s during the sleeping hours of the US.

Follow the guide from ffxivcore it makes it alot faster, if you have problems with torrents try Mediafire / Megaupload.


----------



## eternal7trance

I just wanted to add I had great success following this guide. Just use http://www.bluegartr.com/threads/981...t-Via-Torrents

and download the links on your torrent program here in the guide.

*********** uTorrent Links ***************
FFXIV-Beta-Torrent.rar (96.91K)
Number of downloads: 768

********* New 9-1-2010 Files *************
New-9-1-2010.rar (1.36K)
Number of downloads: 178

Then just follow the guide below it. It's so easy.

All I had to download after that was the last few update things which were small. It does take a while I'd say an hour for the rest of the files. Don't be alarmed if it sits on 6/8-8/8 for a while.

*MAKE SURE YOU PUT THEM IN THE DIRECTORIES THEY TELL YOU TO!!!*


----------



## LiLChris

Some one in my party suggested that site but I was hesitant, now I can look it over for some tips. As well as ffxivcore.com


----------



## Xiorath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*


I just wanted to add I had great success following this guide. Just use http://www.bluegartr.com/threads/981...t-Via-Torrents

and download the links on your torrent program here in the guide.

*********** uTorrent Links ***************
FFXIV-Beta-Torrent.rar (96.91K)
Number of downloads: 768

********* New 9-1-2010 Files *************
New-9-1-2010.rar (1.36K)
Number of downloads: 178

Then just follow the guide below it. It's so easy.

All I had to download after that was the last few update things which were small. It does take a while I'd say an hour for the rest of the files. Don't be alarmed if it sits on 6/8-8/8 for a while.

*MAKE SURE YOU PUT THEM IN THE DIRECTORIES THEY TELL YOU TO!!!*


i tried this, the main 4 gig file is slow as hell.. 100 kb/s..


----------



## eternal7trance

It was faster during the night. Also if you look in that thread they have all the updated files through today too!


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

How do u recover HP and MP in this game lol?


----------



## Tchernobyl

don't be in combat mode, and just...wait


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*


How do u recover HP and MP in this game lol?


as the above said - enter passive mode and it's automatic.


----------



## Maven

So if you fail a quest, can you ever do it again? The main quest, not one of the levequests.


----------



## Tchernobyl

I figure even square isn't stupid enough to not let you do a questline quest again. However, there's likely a 24-48hr or whatever cooldown on it though.


----------



## eternal7trance

I have no clue what I'm doing in this game.


----------



## sorrowfool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maven*


So if you fail a quest, can you ever do it again? The main quest, not one of the levequests.


What main quest can you fail really? Maybe the first leve they give you, but you don't need to finish it to move on.


----------



## Maven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sorrowfool*


What main quest can you fail really? Maybe the first leve they give you, but you don't need to finish it to move on.


When i had to escort that midget thing to the lighthouse, it died in 2 hits and i failed the quest. lol the mobs were focusing it and not even attacking me.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Is the performance any better than it was when the beta opened? I'm away and havent gotten a chance to play.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maven*


When i had to escort that midget thing to the lighthouse, it died in 2 hits and i failed the quest. lol the mobs were focusing it and not even attacking me.


and you're sure you can't do it over again? Odd. Glitch perhaps?


----------



## Maven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


and you're sure you can't do it over again? Odd. Glitch perhaps?


Yea i looked in my journal and it said the same thing it had before, plus i went to the quest giver and they didn't give me an option to start it again.


----------



## Xiorath

FFXIV is a no go in my books, it definitely failed my expectations. Beautiful Graphics, terrible combat animations, Utterly boring storylines, lack of PvP, Terrible Voice overs, millions of invisible walls,small theme park areas, no jump button, semi-turn based combat is very last gen(although this game is not westernized at all so it doesn't surprise me.), very terrible character customization...lack of options, Extremely time consuming, bad music, boring slow gameplay in general, tons of crashes, laggy servers(most open beta's have decently stable servers and barely any crashes for people),etc i could go on.

I have played MMO Betas for a very long time now, but this one is by far the most glitchy, buggy, unfinished open beta I have ever played in. Shows how much effort SE put into this game, hell they even literrally copy and pasted certain areas to another.

Other then the Graphics, this game is a complete failure compared to the other upcoming MMO's coming out later next year. This game feels so unpolished in open beta that its crazy to even let it go into public hands for "minor finishing touches" and call it open beta, Hell, the game comes out in less then 1 month. Have fun with that.

Sorry guys, but this game was a huge let down for me. YES, I do know its open beta.. but that means it is the ending stage of beta where almost all things are polished. Compared to other open beta's ive been in, this is a utter DISASTER.

anyways.. can't wait for SWTOR & GW2 to grind this game to shreds


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xiorath* 
FFXIV is a no go in my books, it definitely failed my expectations. Beautiful Graphics, terrible combat animations, Utterly boring storylines, lack of PvP, Terrible Voice overs, millions of invisible walls,small theme park areas, no jump button, semi-turn based combat is very last gen(although this game is not westernized at all so it doesn't surprise me.), very terrible character customization...lack of options, Extremely time consuming, bad music, boring slow gameplay in general, tons of crashes, laggy servers(most open beta's have decently stable servers and barely any crashes for people),etc i could go on.

I have played MMO Betas for a very long time now, but this one is by far the most glitchy, buggy, unfinished open beta I have ever played in. Shows how much effort SE put into this game, hell they even literrally copy and pasted certain areas to another.

Other then the Graphics, this game is a complete failure compared to the other upcoming MMO's coming out later next year. This game feels so unpolished in open beta that its crazy to even let it go into public hands for "minor finishing touches" and call it open beta, Hell, the game comes out in less then 1 month. Have fun with that.

Sorry guys, but this game was a huge let down for me. YES, I do know its open beta.. but that means it is the ending stage of beta where almost all things are polished. Compared to other open beta's ive been in, this is a utter DISASTER.

anyways.. can't wait for SWTOR & GW2 to grind this game to shreds









I agree, I really like the FF series but this one just seems like a big flop.


----------



## Xiorath

I feel like Square Enix didn't improve on any aspects of the MMO genre, and thats what all these upcoming MMO's goals are, to improve vastly and addon to what we have. FFXIV Doesn't deliver in that area at all. Other then graphics, everything feels dated, or the "been there done that" feeling. There isn't anything new and vast about it.. everything just feels extremely generic.

There is nothing in the beta that kept me going, wanting me to push on. I liked the cutscenes, but even those were very slow and kind of boring.
I love the FF saga's, played every single one of them.. But this was a huge let down for me.


----------



## Marafice Eye

I don't know how many times I've had to tell people, all XIV is is a prettier version of XI with diff combat. If you hated XI then you shouldn't bother with XIV at all. Me personally I loved XI, and so far I'm loving XIV even with its glitches and lag.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maven* 
When i had to escort that midget thing to the lighthouse, it died in 2 hits and i failed the quest. lol the mobs were focusing it and not even attacking me.

yeah u just really gotta be ready and memorize the spawnpoints. Heck, Sisipu died only w/ 1 shot when I tried that quest.


----------

